# Latest Purchases/Non-Classical



## jhar26

There's a great thread for new classical purchases, since quite a few people here enjoy other types of music also maybe it's a good idea to have one for non-classical music as well. 

Here are some recent buys from yours truly....

*Duffy*'s very popular debut album *Rockferry*. This one is a special edition with a second cd that has seven songs on it that aren't on the album proper. About one third of the songs are very good, one third is ok and the rest isn't - although nothing (except for the last song on the bonus disc) is truly awful. The main reason why this album works is Duffy's voice which is a beautiful and soulful instrument. The production though is very glossy. This doesn't necessarily have to be a bad thing, but I'm curious where future releases will take her. If all goes well she could maybe be the Dusty Springfield of the early 21st century. But she may just as easily morph into the next Mariah Carey, which would be a pity for such a talented young lady. The jury is still out.










Opinions about the prog-rock genre are widely divided. I'm sort of in the middle. I'm not a fan, but I'm not someone who hates it out of principle either. *Fragile* from *Yes* is considered a milestone of the genre by many a prog-rocker. I would give it a 7/10. I love "Roundabout" and overall it's a beautifully balanced and varied album, but for me it's not quite in the league of, say, *In the Court of the Crimson King* or *Dark Side of the Moon* from *King Crimson* and *Pink Floyd* respectively.


----------



## Gneiss

Rhydian - Rhydian was my most recent....


----------



## ecg_fa

Latest non classical release purchases: jazz pianists John Taylor, 'Phases,' & Enrico Pieranunzi Trio, 'Dream Dance'-- (new this week, love 'em a lot from early playing). Big fan of both. 

1st complete recording of Rodgers/Hammerstein show 'Allegro' (just came yesterday-- one listening impressed by music more than lyrics overall: well done early appraisal).

Pop/country/folk: Gretchen Peters and Tom Russell, 'One to the Heart, One to the Head'-- very nice song cycle of 'western' oriented songs, some old like Ian Tyson's 'Blue Mountains of Mexico' & Dylan's 'Billy 4' (fine cover of song from 'Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid' soundtrack), Jennifer Warnes's 'Prairie Melancholy' & others by Townes Van Zandt, Russell and others. Very, very nice IMO.

Ed


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Herzeleide

Assuming you mean western classical...


----------



## jhar26

Herzeleide said:


> Assuming you mean western classical...


Yep - this thread is intended for anything that people wouldn't list on the 'latest purchases' thread from the Classical Music Discussion board.


----------



## Margaret

Well, I downloaded an orchestral version of the Russian song "Poljushko Polje" the day before yesterday. _Made me very happy to find it!_  I've seen vocal (single and choir) versions and versions played on the balalaika, but this was the only purely orchestral version I've found. The only way it could have been more perfect was if the melody was carried by the cello and not the violin. But the violin was close enough. Even the tempo was close to what I wanted as "Poljushko Polje" is one of those songs with no set tempo. It can go from fast & lively to slow & sonorous.


----------



## Tapkaara

Last non-classical I bought was a collection of Japanese marching songs from WWII.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

Last thing I got something non classical was a demo tape by Peste Noire.


----------



## sam richards

Metal:

















Jazz:









Progressive rock/metal/Indian Carnatic classical:


----------



## bassClef

Can it be as good as some of their other albums? According to the reviews it's even better!


----------



## Herzeleide

I love both these disks. Sowmya is amazing.


----------



## danae

This may be a stupid question but I'll ask it anyway: how do you post these CD covers?


----------



## Herzeleide

danae said:


> This may be a stupid question but I'll ask it anyway: how do you post these CD covers?


It's on the tool bar above the box wherein you type the message, the fifth from the one on the far right.

Alternatively, you could just type







between the address.


----------



## danae

Testing, testing, one-two-three. If this works, thanks Herzeleide. If it doesn't thanks anyway.


----------



## danae

It worked! Of course this is not my latest non classical purchase, I was just trying to see if I could post a picture. It's easier than I thought!


----------



## Herzeleide

danae said:


> Testing, testing, one-two-three. If this works, thanks Herzeleide. If it doesn't thanks anyway.


You're welcome. 

I have a poster of that image of Bach, which I bought from the Bachhaus in Eisenach.


----------



## danae

Herzeleide said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I have a poster of that image of Bach, which I bought from the Bachhaus in Eisenach.


Well this isn't a poster I would like hanging on my wall, but it would certainly look good in a collage I'm making, which consists of many small pictures and images that have something to do with music, from composer portraits to pages of a score or photos of performing bands. I wanna make a big size poster to decorate one of the walls of the music school where I teach.

That's about it on the off-topic picture. And now back on the subject at hand: my latest non classical purchase is


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Kuntster

regina spektor, St. Vincent


----------



## frshur

Margaret,
Could you tell me where you found an orchestral version of Poljushko Polje. I would love to download it.


----------



## Weston

My latest non-classical purchase is Focus 8.










Yes, this is the band that did the insane yodeling song Hocus Pocus in the 70's. They also did some fine thoughtful progressive rock. They have been reformed with original member Thijs van Leer and an excellent tribute band. They are still in good form with that marvelous original analog Hammond organ sound and flute. Van Leer still acts the occasional nutcase to satisfy old fans.


----------



## Bach

Fantastic post-bop/modern album. And yes, MI it does have swing. Pat Metheny plays at his optimum and Brecker is just phenomenal - recorded just a few months before he died.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Fantastic post-bop/modern album. And yes, MI it does have swing. Pat Metheny plays at his optimum and Brecker is just phenomenal - recorded just a few months before he died.


I've owned that recording since it came out, but I only bought it for historical purposes, certainly not for the music. I wasn't a fan of Brecker's saxophone playing. It's got a great lineup though either Brad Mehldau or Herbie Hancock on piano. I'm a pretty big Mehldau fan. I've got a Charles Lloyd recording called "The Water Is Wide" and this is some of the best playing I've heard from Mehldau since the release of his first couple of solo albums.

Bach, you must checkout these recordings:


----------



## Bach

oh heck, I love Mehldau - the only disk of his that I own is 'Day Is Done' but I've heard more. I must check out those recommendations - definitely!


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> oh heck, I love Mehldau - the only disk of his that I own is 'Day Is Done' but I've heard more. I must check out those recommendations - definitely!


Yes, you should check these out. It's straight-ahead modern bebop jazz piano trio a la Bill Evans, Sonny Clark, Hampton Hawes, Barry Harris, etc. You'll dig it a lot more than the "Day Is Done" recording. I hardly ever listen to that album.


----------



## Bach

I just got 'Intruducing...' and I'm loving what he does with the Ellington tune 'Prelude to a Kiss' - an old favourite done in a refreshing way. Loving this album, cheers for the rec!


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> I just got 'Intruducing...' and I'm loving what he does with the Ellington tune 'Prelude to a Kiss' - an old favourite done in a refreshing way. Loving this album, cheers for the rec!


Yes, that's a great version of "Prelude to a Kiss." I love jazz standards, especially when they're played in creative way.


----------



## Bach

Exactly. To me, this is at the centre of jazz. 

I'm currently transcribing the slow movement from Rach Symphony 2 into lead-sheet format. Ready to be played by a jazz trio/quartet. Shame I don't have one, really..

You don't play bass by any chance do you?


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Exactly. To me, this is at the centre of jazz.
> 
> I'm currently transcribing the slow movement from Rach Symphony 2 into lead-sheet format. Ready to be played by a jazz trio/quartet. Shame I don't have one, really..
> 
> You don't play bass by any chance do you?


No, I wish I played bass. I'd love to learn those walking bass lines, which are so important in establishing the swing feel of bebop.


----------



## Bach

do you like Claus Ogerman at all?


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> do you like Claus Ogerman at all?


Oh yes, he's a good arranger and I own several recordings with his string arrangements. One of the last jazz recordings I bought is an album by Danilo Perez called "Across the Crystal Sea" where Ogerman's string arrangements are placed prominently throughout it. You must check out this album:


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Great thread!


----------



## Conservationist

Intense.


----------



## Weston

Mirror Image said:


> I'm a pretty big Mehldau fan.


I have his album _Largo _and like it quite a bit, but I'm betting it's not a direction his fans will embrace quickly. It has a piece called "Sabbath" which I'm certain is a Tony Iommi send up and is way out in future jazz territory, but I like this stuff. I enjoy the Beatles and Radiohead covers. But then I also like The Bad Plus, a far noisier jazz trio who also covers Radiohead.

I like Ogerman too when I'm in a Third Stream mood. I have the 1977 album _Gate of Dreams._


----------



## Mirror Image

Weston said:


> I have his album _Largo _and like it quite a bit, but I'm betting it's not a direction his fans will embrace quickly. It has a piece called "Sabbath" which I'm certain is a Tony Iommi send up and is way out in future jazz territory, but I like this stuff. I enjoy the Beatles and Radiohead covers. But then I also like The Bad Plus, a far noisier jazz trio who also covers Radiohead.
> 
> I like Ogerman too when I'm in a Third Stream mood. I have the 1977 album _Gate of Dreams._


I'm a fan of Mehldau's first couple of albums and "The Art of the Trio" recordings. That's about it. I was also impressed with his playing on Charles Lloyd's "The Water Is Wide," but that's about it. I don't listen to "Largo," "Haunted Hill," "Day is Done," "Anything Goes," "Places," etc. I'm not a big fan of a jazz musician's original compositions unless it's immediately tuneful and has interesting harmonic content.

I, at one time, listened to more "out-jazz" a la Andrew Hill, Sam Rivers, etc., but nowadays those cats just sound crazy to me and not very melodic.

I'm much more interested in hearing what a jazz musician brings to a jazz standard.


----------



## Atelier

I just repurchased this CD. I recommend it highly-- its subtleties are endlessly rewarding and repay numerous listening sessions.


----------



## Noak

Samla Mammas Manna-Måltid
Premiata Forneria Marconi-Per un Amico
Caravan-In the Land of Grey & Pink
Soft Machine-Fourth
Peter Gabriel-2


----------



## Zeniyama

So far, my favourite is "Seen and Not Seen".


----------



## Cyclops

Just picked up Bridge Over Troubled Water from 1970 by Simon & Garfunkel, for 3 quid


----------



## ConcertVienna

you can check at http://www.concertvienna.com


----------



## Eutow




----------



## World Violist

Went to the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame today and went ahead and bought this as a souvenir:










Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Pictures at an Exhibition

I really wanted to get Brain Salad Surgery for Toccata, but that cost more...


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Eutow




----------



## Eutow




----------



## maestro267

I bought these in September, but they're my two most recent non-classical purchases:



















Both fantastic albums, I must say.


----------



## Argus

Mmmm, Nice.


----------



## jhar26

*Latest Non-Classical Purchases*


----------



## Argus

Those Four Classic Albums are absolute bargains. I've got the Count Basie and the Thelonious Monk ones.

By the way, there is already a thread like this one.

[_Editor note- and those threads have been merged._] CTP


----------



## jhar26

Argus said:


> Those Four Classic Albums are absolute bargains. I've got the Count Basie and the Thelonious Monk ones.


Yes, it's a great series. Another great series are the Original Album Classics.

And thanks CPR for merging the threads.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Conor71

Some more non-classical .


----------



## Conor71




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Noak

Illegal Parking, by Maja Ratkje & Lotta Melin. Hopefully it'll arrive monday. There are only 450 copies of it available and it's actually the first LP i've bought (I just recently got a vinyl player). It was cheap as well.


----------



## Conor71

Bit of nostalgia this one .


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Sid James




----------



## Delicious Manager

My latest non-classical CD purchases:

Carla Bley - _The Lost Chords Find Paolo Fresu_








Danny Elfman - _Music for a Darkened Theatre_ Vols 1 & 2








Roy Harper - _The Green Man_
Roy Harper & Jimmy Page - _Whatever Happened to Jugula?_








Steps (Ahead) - _Smokin' in the Pit_








Mike Westbrook - _The Cortège_








Yes - _The Word is Live_ (3-CD set)


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

A few non-classical CD singles:


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived yesterday:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

This is my son, John Nathaniel...you can also see his website

www.myspace.com/johnnathanielmusic

Enjoy!

Comments are welcome.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## starthrower

Mike Keneally/Marco Minnemann-Evidence Of Humanity
http://www.slantmagazine.com/music/...and-marco-minnemann-evidence-of-humanity/2290


----------



## johogofo

Thin Air,
by
Peter Hammill.
Fantastic work!!


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Bought this today:










Unfortunately one of his best pieces hasn't been featured on any of his albums:


----------



## Argus

I couldn't resist some classic jazz for £3 per record.




























A couple from the Nonesuch Explorer series.



















And a brand spanking new album from Prins Thomas. It's pretty much a blend of Neu/Michael Rother, Ashra/Manuel Gottsching, Giorgio Moroder and a splash of Detroit techno.


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## jhar26




----------



## starthrower

Richard Thompson-Dream Attic
Bruce Cockburn-Slice O' Life
King Crimson-Islands


----------



## johogofo

Peter Hammill - Thin Air
Brad Mehldau - Elegiac Cycle
Keith Jarrett - Changes
Pendragon - Pure


----------



## jhar26




----------



## McNick

Broken Social Scene - Broken Social Scene

Check it out.


----------



## samurai

Just ordered _Strange Place for Snow_ by the Esbjorn Svensson Trio from Amazon. What an amazing group, and a tragic loss to the music world that Svensson had to die so young!


----------



## kv466

Bad Religion - Against The Grain


----------



## samurai

Finally received today from Amazon, *Strange Place For Snow*, by the Esbjorn Svensson Trio.


----------



## Fugue

I'm envious of you discovering this music. I remember my first time, sigh!


----------



## samurai

Fugue said:


> I'm envious of you discovering this music. I remember my first time, sigh!


@Fugue, I know what you mean; it's exactly as Simon and Garfunkel described it in one of their earlier songs about "measuring what you've lost". Once the discovery is made, we lose the thrill of discovering what has heretofore been unknown to us.
p.s. Now that I'm thinking on it, I believe the lines are from* The Dangling Conversation*.


----------



## Philip

Fugue said:


> I'm envious of you discovering this music. I remember my first time, sigh!


OT: love your avatar!!


----------



## Fugue

samurai said:


> @Fugue, I know what you mean; it's exactly as Simon and Garfunkel described it in one of their earlier songs about "measuring what you've lost". Once the discovery is made, we lose the thrill of discovering what has heretofore been unknown to us.
> p.s. Now that I'm thinking on it, I believe the lines are from* The Dangling Conversation*.


I like that. I remember when I first got into EST, I had tickets to see them at Brecon Jazz festival and then came the news of his death. Their gig replacement was Neil Cowley Trio, I have to say that I ended up getting into them as well. Every cloud...


----------



## Fugue

Philip said:


> OT: love your avatar!!


Bach, Sonata in G minor for solo violin - Fugue. My favourite piece of music.


----------



## Philip

Fugue said:


> Bach, Sonata in G minor for solo violin - Fugue. My favourite piece of music.


yeah also check out BWV 539 if you haven't heard it yet


----------



## Guest

The Bach Partitas for piano are simply gorgeous. I'm discovering more about these wonderful works every day, their movements based on the traditional dance suite (eg. Allemande) but the works are sublime.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Just purchased "New Ancient Strings" which is a collaborative album between Ballake Sissoko and Toumani Diabate who play traditional African instruments. Seriously a superb recording, listening to it right now. The music has a natural eastern improvised feel, though I'm not positive that it's improvised. You really should at least look into this recording even if you decide you don't like it. Honestly I couldn't imagine someone not enjoying this stuff.
http://www.amazon.com/New-Ancient-Strings-Toumani-Diabate/dp/B00000JFRU


----------



## samurai

On order from Amazon: Esbjorn Svensson Trio--*Somewhere Else Before*


----------



## tdc

The Smiths Complete - 8 cd set, remastered by Johnny Marr


----------



## starthrower

I picked up a couple of the new Impulse Jazz 2 on 1 editions.

Marion Brown-Geechee Recollections/Sweet Earth Flying
Keith Jarrett-Mysteries/Shades


----------



## Vesteralen

I gave away this CD about a year ago, thinking that if I ever wanted it again I'd get the Rhino remastered version. I just did.

Mainly got it for two tracks - "Looking Around" and the cover of The Beatles "Every Little Thing" (my favorite cover version of a Beatles' song).

Anxious to hear if the remastered version sounds any better than the old Atlantic CD.


----------



## kv466

Thank you, TDC!

I was not aware of this release at all and will be checking my local places to see if they've got it if not it's going to be ordered online as soon as possible. One of my favorites!


----------



## samurai

Esbjorn Svenssson Trio*--Strange* *Place* *For* *Snow*

edit to post: This should have been in the *Non*-*Classical* *Music* *I'm* *Listening* *To* Section.


----------



## Sid James

Got this, from one of our finest young jazz singers, *Emma Pask*. First time I've bought a jazz CD in a year or two! I've heard her on the radio and she is great, so look forward to listening to this pretty soon...


----------



## violadude

Bought one of the last copies available on Amazon


----------



## kv466

Thanks to TDC:

*The Complete Smiths Box Set*


----------



## science

Recommended by the Penguin Guide to Recorded Jazz










Got to get enough Christmas music so that my wife doesn't make me listen to Frank Sinatra and Bing Crosby more than 3-4 times in the next month!


----------



## Guest

_Weightless_ by Animals as Leaders--progressive metal/jazz.


----------



## starthrower

Marco Minnemann-Catspoon


----------



## violadude

My Aunt gave me a Barnes and Nobles gift card for my birthday and since the classical music section of those kinds of places rarely have anything that I don't already have, I decided to get some non-classical stuff in my quest to branch out into different genres haha 




























This is Bjork's new album, Biophilla. Felt like I had to put that in there since this one's title isn't on the cover.


----------



## science

$12 for the set, and _*I'm the king of the world!*_


----------



## Conor71

Completed my Pink Floyd collection today with these purchases :


----------



## samurai

Currently awaiting delivery from *Amazon* of the following:

Charles Mingus--*Ah Um*


----------



## Dawson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## violadude

Bought this CD "Challenge to fate" from Japanese experimental rock musician Keiji Haino. One of the major figures in the Japanese underground music scene today.


----------



## samurai

On order from Amazon:

John Coltrane--*Crescent*


----------



## starthrower

I was itching for some jazz/rock, so I picked up these two CDs featuring John McLaughlin, Allan Holdsworth, Jan Hammer, and Gary Husband who is featured on both albums.

Gary Husband-Dirty And Beautiful Vol 1










New Music Universe Festival 2010


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this :


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
CD list:

CD 01 - Cannonball Adderley: Somethin 'Else
CD 02 - Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers: Moanin
CD 03 - Kenny Burrell: Midnight Blue
CD 04 - Donald Byrd: A New Perspective
CD 05 - Paul Chambers: Bass On Top
CD 06 - Sonny Clark: Cool Struttin '
CD 07 - John Coltrane: Blue Train
CD 08 - Eric Dolphy: Out To Lunch
CD 09 - Lou Donaldson: Blues Walk
CD 10 - Dexter Gordon: Go!
CD 11 - Grant Green: Idle Moments
CD 12 - Herbie Hancock: Maiden Voyage
CD 13 - Joe Henderson: Page One
CD 14 - Freddie Hubbard: Hub-Tones
CD 15 - Hank Mobley: Soul Station
CD 16 - Jackie Mclean: One Step Beyond
CD 17 - Thelonious Monk: Genius Of Modern Music Vol. 1
CD 18 - Lee Morgan: The Sidewinder
CD 19 - Bud Powell: The Amazing Bud Powell, Vol.1
CD 20 - Ike Quebec: Bossa Nova Soul Samba
CD 21 - Sonny Rollins: A Night At The Village Vanguard Vol.1
CD 22 - Sonny Rollins: A Night At The Village Vanguard Vol.2
CD 23 - Wayne Shorter: Speak No Evil
CD 24 - Horace Silver: Song For My Father
CD 25 - Jimmy Smith: Home Cookin '

Looks like I've got most of 'em! Enjoy, Conor!


----------



## Conor71

starthrower said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> CD list:
> 
> CD 01 - Cannonball Adderley: Somethin 'Else
> CD 02 - Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers: Moanin
> CD 03 - Kenny Burrell: Midnight Blue
> CD 04 - Donald Byrd: A New Perspective
> CD 05 - Paul Chambers: Bass On Top
> CD 06 - Sonny Clark: Cool Struttin '
> CD 07 - John Coltrane: Blue Train
> CD 08 - Eric Dolphy: Out To Lunch
> CD 09 - Lou Donaldson: Blues Walk
> CD 10 - Dexter Gordon: Go!
> CD 11 - Grant Green: Idle Moments
> CD 12 - Herbie Hancock: Maiden Voyage
> CD 13 - Joe Henderson: Page One
> CD 14 - Freddie Hubbard: Hub-Tones
> CD 15 - Hank Mobley: Soul Station
> CD 16 - Jackie Mclean: One Step Beyond
> CD 17 - Thelonious Monk: Genius Of Modern Music Vol. 1
> CD 18 - Lee Morgan: The Sidewinder
> CD 19 - Bud Powell: The Amazing Bud Powell, Vol.1
> CD 20 - Ike Quebec: Bossa Nova Soul Samba
> CD 21 - Sonny Rollins: A Night At The Village Vanguard Vol.1
> CD 22 - Sonny Rollins: A Night At The Village Vanguard Vol.2
> CD 23 - Wayne Shorter: Speak No Evil
> CD 24 - Horace Silver: Song For My Father
> CD 25 - Jimmy Smith: Home Cookin '
> 
> Looks like I've got most of 'em! Enjoy, Conor!


Thanks starthrower and cheers for posting the contents of the set as I was'nt sure what all was in the box!.
Looking forward to this one


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, I believe you're really going to enjoy your latest purchase. Great choice, by the way! :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> @ Conor71, I believe you're really going to enjoy your latest purchase. Great choice, by the way! :tiphat:


Thanks samurai  :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered:


----------



## samurai

On* Spotify:

*Dave Brubeck Quartet--*Countdown: Time In Outer Space*


----------



## starthrower

Miles Davis-Pangaea

I couldn't get myself to fork over 35 bucks for the Japanese remaster
so I picked up a used copy of the old domestic release.


----------



## ksargent

A must for any Beatles fan, imho:


----------



## Vesteralen

Best album from Yes in 30 years


----------



## Cnote11

Unfinished Cities by André van Rensburg. South African avant-garde/free improv guitarist who plays with two acts on this album that I really enjoy, Chieko Mori, who is a Koto player, and Yuko Ikoma from mama!milk, who plays the accordion and the toy piano. I bought this album because they were on it really. Had never heard of this guy before and the samples aren't very indicative of the record so I just took a chance on it. I really enjoy the album and I actually bought two copies since it was only 50 cents more for a second copy and I figured it would make a nice gift for my music loving fiancée.


----------



## samurai

On order from* Amazon:

*John Coltrane--*Coltrane.* I also really want to get *Coltrane's Sound, *but it is no longer available on* Amazon. *


----------



## starthrower

Tomasz Stanko-Leosia









Nucleus-Belladonna/Solar Plexus


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

ON VINYL

















Also an myriad of random classical records which I couldn't begin to name since I got them for about 2 bucks a piece at the record store and therefore indulged heavily haha


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered Tiny Music from the Stone Temple Pilots. I used to have this cd. Though not their most popular cd, my favorite of the band. For 1 cent on amazon, it was worth it.


----------



## starthrower

I've wanted to pick up a copy of this album for about 20 years now. I finally got one!


----------



## Cnote11

I love Carla Bley. She is one of my favorites. I love the work she did especially on Charlie Haden's Liberation Orchestra album.


----------



## Cnote11

neoshredder said:


> Just ordered Tiny Music from the Stone Temple Pilots. I used to have this cd. Though not their most popular cd, my favorite of the band. For 1 cent on amazon, it was worth it.


1 cent including shipping ;O? I never cared for STP but I wouldn't refuse it for 1 cent. Great deal.


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this beauty! :


----------



## bronaghmort

"Limbo" by Throwing Muses. One of my favorite albums from my school days


----------



## Conor71

Purchased 3 Classic Bowie Albums off iTunes today :


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:
*
King Crimson--*In the Court of the Crimson King
*Procol Harum--*Broken Barricades*


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Orb's debut album. It's only taken me about 20 years to obtain it but I got there in the end (plus back then it would have cost at least 15 quid which was considerably more than what I paid for it).


----------



## starthrower

Jack Bruce-Out Of The Storm
Procol Harum-Grand Hotel


----------



## neoshredder

Mercury Rev - All is Dream


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:

*McCoy Tyner--*Horizon*


----------



## starthrower

I'm just getting into Van Der Graaf Generator with this album. A 1970 progressive rock record featuring a sax/keyboard quartet. Robert Fripp plays guitar on one track. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## cwarchc

My last non classical buy was this one









Just getting back into folk
The one before was this one


----------



## Turangalîla

Nice little Christmas album, if you don't mind jazz...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

ktl - v


----------



## samurai

Iforgotmypassword said:


> View attachment 5001
> 
> 
> ktl - v


@ Iforgotmypassword: Who dat?


----------



## starthrower

Bert Jansch-A Rare Conundrum
Davy Graham-Folk, Blues, and Beyond


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Joe Bonamassa's Driving Towards the Daylight on vinyl. A fantastic album, he just keeps I getting better and better -especially in vocal department.


----------



## Vesteralen

Yeah...go ahead and make something of it....


----------



## Conor71

Ordered these 4 :


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:

Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers*


----------



## Conor71

Bought the following Downloads today  :


----------



## Conor71

Bought these 2 as well - now I own all of this Bands albums:


----------



## Badinerie

One from an old fave band...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

samurai said:


> @ Iforgotmypassword: Who dat?


KTL

They're a partially improvised noise/drone kinda project between Stephen O'malley and Peter Rehberg. Pretty good if you're into that kind of thing.

This particular album is less improvised and more ambient.


----------



## Conor71

Added the following Discs to my library today:


----------



## science

Ok, I'll begin to document my haul from my trip to the USA and its music stores:

















The former is just great old school country music.

The latter is Madonna's greatest work as a musician, IMO. Good work with rhythm, all kinds of stuff. As good as pop gets - so good, it might not count as pop, actually.

















Had San Quentin but lost it in a move ten years ago. Time to get it again.

















Heard the Jeff Beck one time, and I think it's already my favorite Jeff Beck album.


----------



## science

Cont'd:

















































Though I greatly appreciate amazon.com, some of their images suck, and that Blue Camel is one of the worst. Lovely album cover, in reality.


----------



## science

Cont'd:


----------



## science

Cont'd:


----------



## science

Cont'd:

































The former is Duke Ellington: The Blanton-Webster Band.


----------



## samurai

@ Science, Where in America were you, and what kind of budget did you have to buy such great music? Congrats on a great haul!


----------



## science

Cont'd:


----------



## science

samurai said:


> @ Science, Where in America were you, and what kind of budget did you have to buy such great music? Congrats on a great haul!


Thanks man! I'm pretty excited about the next month or two of listening.

I got most these used from the Amoeba shop in San Francisco, and quite a few used from a Hastings store in Gillette, Wyoming (which had a really surprising stock, actually - not a lot of stuff relative to Amoeba, of course, but much of what they had was very good and also cheap).

I spent about $400 on CDs this trip.


----------



## science

Cont'd (last one - and then I'll go to the classical thread):

















































That Bonnie 'Prince' Billy is a weird kid, man.


----------



## science

While I'm at it, I'll mention a few I picked up recently here in Korea:


----------



## science




----------



## cwarchc

Science,
You certainly picked up some good stuff from the good ole USA
Happy listening


----------



## Conor71

@ Science - classy haul! :tiphat:


----------



## science

Thanks guys.


----------



## Conor71

Bought a bit of stuff this week - a mixture of CD's and downloads! :


----------



## Conor71

Continued..


----------



## samurai

@ Science, You're my hero! :tiphat:


----------



## samurai

@ Conor 71, As always, magnificent choices; enjoy the listening that awaits you!


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, Science is quite the jazz freak! I went crazy for all that stuff in the 80s and 90s. The Joe Henderson album is top shelf stuff! I was into the Joe Lovano albums too. His first Blue Note album Landmarks, is great! Also check out the early 90s albums he made with John Scofield. Especially Time On My Hands with Charlie Haden and Jack DeJohnette. It's one of those masterpieces without a wasted note. Great melodies too!

I hear there's a Paul Motian box coming out on ECM. I still haven't picked up the Soul Note box, but I have the Henry Threadgill and George Russell boxes which are superb!


----------



## Conor71

Bought quite a few albums this week:


----------



## Conor71

Part 2:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I just picked up the eponymous debut of Kill Devil Hill featuring Vinnie Appice (formerly of Heaven & Hell/Dio) and Rex Brown (Pantera/Down). Not as good as it should have been really but not bad either.

I also picked up the new Grand Magus. Good album. I need more time with it though.


----------



## maestro267

Within a month, I've picked up 3 Porcupine Tree albums: Signify (2003 re-issue with Insignificance on a 2nd CD), Deadwing and On the Sunday of Life. The last of these was bought yesterday.


----------



## Sonata

Emusic was kind enough to give me a free month. I downloaded these:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Noak

Very happy to find one of my favorite free improv cds very cheap on discogs!


----------



## starthrower

I picked up a new copy of this 6 CD box set from Grooves, Inc for under 20 dollars! The booklet in this 2004 edition is not as nice as the one included in the original 1998 release, but at this price it's not a big deal. I already own most of the music on individual CDs, but I wanted the Circle In The Round tracks and other bonus material. The Circle CD alone costs more than this complete set.

The Miles/Gil Evans, and 50s quintet boxes are also available for the same low price.


----------



## science

As promised...

















I hope that "Rage" really does sound as angry as they promise. I want some fury. A latent volcano is buried in my soul, and satisfied shall I never be till it explodes vengeance on the mundane evil saturating world.

Past time I had that Pink Floyd disk.

















The Yannatou disk is a tad grayer than Amazon's image, but anyway. I have one disk of Yannatou that I dearly love ("Sings Manos Hadjidakis" - for a taste of that, I recommend Agnes Baltsa's "Songs My Country Taught Me" because it's more popular and easier to acquire, and if you think you might want forty more minutes of Hadjidakis' laments, seek out Yannatou), and one that I find interesting ("Songs of an Other"). Well, so let's give it a shot and see if we don't get hurt.

Cesaria Evora is someone I know nothing about. Looking forward to it.

















Ok the truth is that I got the 2-disk set that includes a bunch of outtakes because it was on sale pretty cheap. I'm only a little warmer than lukewarm on Bill Evans and don't feel that I'll like Tony Bennett. That totally isn't fair is it? But I'm totally a liberal so I'll give it a fair go. In fact, I'll probably like it. I've warmed up to stuff like _Chet Baker Sings_, so....


----------



## science

Wow. Savina Yannatou's _Terra Nostra_. It is more of the same thing that _Songs of an Other_ was. Now that there are two disks of this, I think we need a name for this genre, and I propose "World Fusion Epileptic Fit." (Of course that only applies to a few songs on either disk, most of which are just "World / Folk" but she sure does turn on the weirdness now and then.)

I am deeply surprised that this stuff can turn a profit for ECM. I don't know, maybe it doesn't take that many sales for a recording like this to turn a profit.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not crazy about Tony Bennett. I'm not sure why he's so popular, but I think marketing has a lot to do with it. When I was a kid, that type of music was listened to by my grandparents generation.

Now Bill Evans...that's a different story. He's a master musician! I feel the same way about Chet Baker. His singing is obviously an acquired taste, but his talent on trumpet and flugelhorn is undeniable. I think he did a great combination of both on the Baby Breeze album.


----------



## Sonata

Science: Great choice on the Pink Floyd album. Dogs is a remarkable song.


----------



## science

I'm disappointed with Rage Against the Machine. Not up to the level/intensity of anger produced by Nine Inch Nails, for instance.


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:

*Steve Winwood--*The Best Of Steve Winwood: 20th Century Masters {Millenium Edition}*


----------



## Sonata

I have this on pre-order from Amazon. It's released on Tuesday, so I expect it shall make its way to me by the weekend.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon *this evening:

Yes--*Yes Album*


----------



## Sonata

I've been a symphonic metal fan for a few years, but just got into this band recently...I was a little reluctant before due to the viking/folk elements. But I took the plunge with *Meredead* recently and really enjoyed it, so I followed up with this:


----------



## Sonata

I forgot to post these the other day:

*Art Tatum: The Solo Masterpieces Volume one*, and *Piano Starts Here*. If I'm ever going to come around to jazz, it's going to start here at solo piano.


----------



## starthrower

George Adams-Live At Montmartre
Gil Evans-Blues In Orbit
Marc Ducret-News From The Front
Cassandra Wilson-Days Aweigh
Steve Coleman/Greg Osby-Cipher Syntax


----------



## Crudblud

Django Reinhardt - Djangologie 1928-1950
Glenn Miller - The Golden Years 1938-1942
Cab Calloway - Chronological Classics 1930-1940

As you can see I'm on quite a big band/swing kick lately. Amazingly I got all these for under £30, that's less than £1 per disc second hand!


----------



## starthrower

From my local brick & mortar:

Herbie Hancock-The Prisoner
Joe Henderson-The Elements
Thelonious Monk-Alone In San Francisco
Oliver Nelson-Screamin' The Blues
Jimmy Smith-Root Down


----------



## millionrainbows

http://amzn.com/B005NSPWS4

I can't wait until this arrives. The album "Red Norvo with Strings" (1956) is released for the first time on CD here. Includes 4 bonus tracks from these sessions, plus 2 tracks from 1952 with the same personnel:

Red Norvo, vibraphone; Tal Farlow, electric guitar; Red Mitchell, bass.

Red Norvo "with strings," get it?

NO drums! This is a very delightful-sounding recording; I had it on LP when Fantasy released it as part of a 2-LP set called "Tal Farlow: Guitar Player."

Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## oogabooha

science said:


> As promised...


I hope you enjoy this? It's definitely my favorite Pink Floyd album, and I really think they were at their peak with Animals.


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon, *this afternoon: *The Cannonball Adderley Sextet in New York*


----------



## Sonata

oogabooha said:


> I hope you enjoy this? It's definitely my favorite Pink Floyd album, and I really think they were at their peak with Animals.


yes, an amazing album. Dogs in particular, possiby my favorite Pink Floyd song.


----------



## neoshredder

science said:


> I'm disappointed with Rage Against the Machine. Not up to the level/intensity of anger produced by Nine Inch Nails, for instance.


Their debut self-titled album is by far their angriest. Listen to "Settle for Nothing". Back in my teen years, I loved that cd.


----------



## samurai

From *Amazon:*

ELO--*Time*


----------



## Faville

This past week I splurged a bit:
Swans--The Seer
Baroness--Yellow & Green
Devin Townsend Project--Epicloud


----------



## cwarchc

......


----------



## starthrower

Zappa re-issues:

Hot Rats 
One Size Fits All 
Burnt Weeny Sandwich 
Chunga's Revenge 
Sleep Dirt


----------



## jdk

It was a long wait, but enjoying it immensely.


----------



## techniquest

Steve Hackett - 'Genesis Revisited II' - marvelous stuff and rather exotically packaged too


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've just picked up Black Country Communion's Afterglow album. So far so good.

I also picked up Megadeth's Countdown to Extinction 20th Anniversary Edition.


----------



## Alie

Some time ago I've discovered for myself a band called "Poets of the fall", the last non'classical cd's I purchased were theirs. They're great!


----------



## regressivetransphobe




----------



## Rapide

regressivetransphobe said:


>


What kind of rubbish album is this?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

school yoself


----------



## starthrower

Shut Up 'N' Play Yer Guitar 2012 re-issue


----------



## cwarchc

Great album.
I've got it on vinyl



starthrower said:


> Shut Up 'N' Play Yer Guitar 2012 re-issue


----------



## cwarchc

something different


----------



## samurai

*Emerson Lake and Powell*


----------



## rrudolph

The Jazz Mandolin Project:









Actually they probably should call it the Fusion Mandolin Project. I bought it because of the drummer, Ari Hoenig. Pretty interesting album.


----------



## Sonata

Leaves' Eyes: Njord. Very good album!


----------



## Nervensis

Nina Simone - Trilogy (Her First 3 albums plus the 3 tracks from Nina...and her friends)
Dream Theater - Awake
Prince - Come


----------



## Avey

Bowie, new album. Soon.


----------



## cwarchc

Saw this chap with his band "the John Chiltern Feetwarmers" in the early 80's
not the best, musically, but a great entertainer, sadly missed








getting a bit more into classic jazz, my son bought me this for my birthday








bit more jazz








and a little blues


----------



## starthrower

Filling in the holes of my John McLaughlin collection:

Mahavishnu Orchestra-Apocalypse
Mahavishnu Orchestra-Visions Of The Emerald Beyond
Johnny McLaughlin-Electric Guitarist
5 Peace Band


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Recently brought A Hard Road by Stephen Carlton "Stevie" Wright, as per below. Is hard to find record in OZ.

Stevie has been called Australia's first international pop star. During 1964-1969 he was lead singer for Sydney-based rock and roll band The Easybeats, widely regarded as the greatest Australian pop band of 1960s.

Early hits for The Easybeats were co-written by Wright with bandmate George Young, including, "She's So Fine" (#3, 1965), "Wedding Ring" (#7, 1965), "Women (Make You Feel Alright)" (#4, 1966), "Come and See Her" (#3, 1966), "I'll Make You Happy" (track on Easyfever EP, #1, 1966), and "Sorry" (#1, 1966). He was lead vocalist on their only international hit "Friday on My Mind", which peaked at #1 in Australia in 1966


----------



## maestro267

It was a few weeks ago, but my latest non-classical purchase was The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) by Steven Wilson.

A masterpiece, in my opinion.


----------



## Schubussy

maestro267 said:


> It was a few weeks ago, but my latest non-classical purchase was The Raven That Refused to Sing (And Other Stories) by Steven Wilson.
> 
> A masterpiece, in my opinion.


I've not heard the whole thing but what I have heard has been really good.


----------



## mgj15

Jim James -Regions of Light and Sound of God
Atoms or Peace -Amok
Youth Lagoon -Wonderous Bughouse
Herbie Hancock Quintet -VSOP
Miles Davis -Water Babies
Miles Davis -Sorcerer


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Place without a Postcard - Midnight Oil

Favourite track - If Ned Kelly Was King


----------



## jani

Dream theater - Metropolis 2: Scenes from a memory


----------



## BartokBela

I bought Charles Mingus' 'The Black Saint and The Sinner Lady'. One of my favorite jazz albums ever!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> Dream theater - Metropolis 2: Scenes from a memory


YES!! Tell me what you think when you've had the chance to give it a good listen


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> YES!! Tell me what you think when you've had the chance to give it a good listen


I listened it today on work, but it wasn't able to concentrate to it, but the tragic story had a huge effect on me and the end made feel like " What just happened?" but i liked it. Dance of eternity is one of my favorite Dream theater songs.


----------



## samurai

From *Amazon* this afternoon: Keith Jarrett--*The Impulse Story*


----------



## Conor71

Picked up this one today:


----------



## samurai

Earlier today, from *Amazon:*


----------



## cwarchc

Conor71 said:


> Picked up this one today:


Keep looking at this, but haven't been able to justify the costs to myself. Yet:devil:


----------



## Schubussy

Honestly, I was a bit disappointed with it. But it's getting great reviews everywhere else so maybe it's just me.


----------



## Air

Moment of weakness.









Permit me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Air said:


> Moment of weakness.
> 
> View attachment 17955
> 
> 
> Permit me.


Nothing wrong with a little Brit Pop in your collection, Air.  The first three Oasis recordings were great IMHO. Their tabloid enemies, Blur, however, made some truly awful albums, but their very first _Leisure_ is still a favorite.


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good morning,

Most of my latest purchases have been classical, but one nonclassical purchase I did make last year was:

Leo Rowsome--Ri na bpiobairi (King of the Pipers) (Claddagh Records CC1CD). This was the first album ever released by Claddagh Records (www.claddaghrecords.com/), which was founded in 1958 as an outlet for the recording of Irish traditional music. The 1966 recording features Rowsome (1903-70) on the bellows-blown (played with the elbow) uillean or union pipes. It cost about 18 euro ($23 USD) but is well worth it. I actually have a four-CD set of the Chieftains' first four albums on Claddagh Records, of which their first, eponymous album released in 1967, was the second Claddagh release. Naturally I sought out and purchased a copy of the first.

Jim


----------



## samurai

From* Amazon:*

Thelonious Monk--*The Thelonious Monk Orchestra At Town Hall*
Mountain--*Twin Peaks*
Mountain*--Evil Flowers*


----------



## starthrower

Pat Metheny-Tap 
Annette Peacock-I'm The One
Bill Evans-Waltz For Debby
The Magic Band-Oxford UK 2005
Manfred Schoof Quintet-Resonance
Archie Shepp-Steam
Steve Lacy-Blinks
Vienna Art Orchestra-A Notion In Perpetual Motion


----------



## cwarchc

This is what gave me the idea of the best speaking voice thread


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> I listened it today on work, but it wasn't able to concentrate to it, but the tragic story had a huge effect on me and the end made feel like " What just happened?" but i liked it. Dance of eternity is one of my favorite Dream theater songs.


My favorites on that album are Through Her Eyes, One Last Time, and Finally Free. One Last Time has an amazing keyboard intro. It's been over a year since I listened to this album, may be time to put it on again soon!


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite LPs in high school--now a remastered CD. Too bad it isn't an SACD, though.


----------



## Schubussy

First non-classical purchase in a long while but should be worth it.


----------



## Selby

Bonnie 'Prince' Billy - Beware


----------



## samurai

This evening, from *Amazon:

*Robin Trower*--Bridge of Sighs
*


----------



## samurai

Earlier on, from *Amazon:

*King Crimson*--In the Wake of Poseidon*


----------



## SimonNZ

Wanting to replace my lp copy of the Corea / Burton "Crystal Silence" album with the cd, the record store accidentaly ordered me this 4-cd box of the Crystal Silence album plus the Duet album and 2-cd In Concert album.

Which turns out to be fine by me.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## cwarchc

one of my latest









along with this one


----------



## regressivetransphobe




----------



## maestro57

Purchased John Legend's "All of Me" off his latest album, on iTunes.


----------



## maestro267

Got quite a few recently, having been on holiday.

*Flower Kings* - The Sum of No Evil (My first FK album)
*Storm Corrosion* - Storm Corrosion (At last! Takes my Steven Wilson collection up to 20 albums)
*Dream Theater* - Dream Theater (You have no idea how much I LOVE this album!)
*Stevie Wonder* - Songs in the Key of Life (The longest studio album in my collection, at over 100 minutes)

Seven of the albums I've bought this year so far are self-titled.


----------



## samurai

From *Amazon*, earlier on:

The Doobie Brothers--*Takin' It To The Streets *{gave my other copy to my middle sister} 
The Eagles--* The Eagles' Greatest Hits {2 cd set}*


----------



## BlackDahlia

*"Universal" by Anathema* _(on blu-ray)_

A concert recorded in Plovdiv, Bulgaria on Sept 22, 2012 at the ancient Roman theatre Philippopolis with the Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

_An Awesome Wave_ by alt-J.










Familiar with snatches of their sounds through adverts, movies and the BBC2 idents, I finally gave in. It's quirky, cute, catchy, lovely. Fancy a sample?






(You might have to skip the ad - Lady Gaga last time I looked!)


----------



## Wandering

Purchased the cd version to go along with my vinyl. Couldn't easily find mp3 versions of some of my favorites like _B. B. Jones._


----------



## Schubussy

Dave Van Ronk - Live at Sir George Williams University








Because I love this version of Cocaine Blues


----------



## mtmailey

I ordered from online GYPSY WOMAN by CRYSTAL WATERS,i have the tape here but the cd had more tracks.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Katie

Okay, given that I've issued bonds to China in order to finance my 2013 music acquisitions, my resolution for 2014 is "No New Purchases"; however, in a stunningly bold and self-defeating move that will vault me to into the lead for the Ms. Futility title, I'm making bulk buys before the deadline...Go figger


----------



## Katie

Oh yeah, and...


----------



## samurai

@ Katie, You Go Girl! :cheers:


----------



## scratchgolf

My last 3 purchases were 

Arcade Fire - Reflektor
The Hold Steady - Heaven is Whenever
Norah Jones - Little Broken Hearts

All three are collecting digital dust in my iTunes library while my Classical exploration continues.


----------



## cwarchc

Something for the soul, this man had the most wonderful voice


----------



## Katie

Okay, this whole New Year's resolution about my fiscally reckless habit for musical acquisition may be just as hard to master as abstinence in its other popular hues (say, of the carnal variety and regarding hop-based carbonated beverages)...just saw - and, of course, ordered - this plum (which I'm sure many of you are already familiar with):








K


----------



## Katie

samurai said:


> @ Katie, You Go Girl! :cheers:


VISA arrived today with last month's statement: $898 - most of it music (unlisted in THIS forum were the classical purchases of the Berlin Philly 100, the Walter Edition, the Toscanini RCA, and the Furtwangler Legacy boxes...)

Given your enthusiastic endorsement of my spending habits, Samuri, I'm forwarding the bill your way.









Thanks in advance for the help!

That's it. Finito. Nae ga die su. Eliquu. Es ist vorbei. Il le finiss. Udah Selesai. Det är over. Elmúlt. Það er Yfir.


----------



## samurai

@ Katie: *YIKES!*


----------



## Katie

Your response is decidedly uncharitable on this of all nights...


----------



## samurai

Sorry about that. :scold:


----------



## smoledman

Been buying everything Steven Wilson related. Porcupine Tree, solo, Storm Corrosion. This guy just knows how to write music.


----------



## starthrower

Snatched this CD/DVD edition from the B&N bargain bin.










along with this digi-pack re-issue.


----------



## Katie

Well, Meddle, what can I say? I was surprised at the criticism leveled 'between the bookends' on the Floyd thread, as the ballad-to- barking blues progression of Pillow through Seamus is characterized by warmer tones and mellow tempos in arranged contrast with the cold, angular, accelerating paces of Echoes and Meddle (which I always felt started with a chill wind in a dark, formless place until structured by the surging sound). Great buy!

Genesis is one of those bands that leave me outside The Wall - I just don't get it, in the same way that whole adult world loves onions and I can't tolerate even residual taste (of course at dinners and parties I get the usual patronizing passive-aggressive responses ("Oh really? Wow, even my kids love onions..."); though - to get back on point - I love Hello, I Must... from Phil's solo career, but virtually nothing else from he or Gabriel individually. They did have some cool covers, especially Nursery Cryme/K


----------



## Katie

Oh yeah...here are mine (ordered last night and I've d/l'd the DKs already from Amazon and listened while running this p.m.):


----------



## Katie

Okay, and these 2 literally jumped off the shelf and followed me to the check-out while shopping at the Evil Empire (aka, Wally World) - and I just went in to pick up some lettuce, carrots, and dressing...didn't go anywhere near the music section. I swear. Well. Not really.


----------



## Giuseppem

Hello to all 
my recent purchase was ''selling england by the pound'' by Genesis.. do you like Genesis?


----------



## Giuseppem

hello Starthrower  frank Zappa was great... beautiful purchase!! my favorite is ''Willie the pimp''


----------



## starthrower

Giuseppem said:


> Hello to all
> my recent purchase was ''selling england by the pound'' by Genesis.. do you like Genesis?


I'd say that's one of their finest albums.


----------



## Sonata

The latest two Five Finger Death Punch albums, and three albums by Dax Johnson whom I just discovered. His music is New Age piano, but he does a lot of different little things than I've heard before. Two so,o piano albums and one with vocals. Very haunting intoxicating stuff.


----------



## starthrower

Nawlins style psychedelia from the Night Tripper.










7.99 B&N bargain bin score!


----------



## Schubussy

I only have 'Gris-Gris', I hear the later albums lose that voodoo atmosphere so I've been reluctant to listen but I will at some point...


----------



## starthrower

I'm on to the second album, Babylon. Some of it definitely has the vibe. I'm glad I found this set so cheap, because I've only owned a best of single disc for 25 years. The old one with the ugly purple/green cover.

But I've mainly been into his more recent albums of the past 15 years or so. Trippin' Live; Anutha Zone; Duke Elegant; Creole Moon.


----------



## Schubussy

I'm listening to 'The Sun, Moon & Herbs' on youtube now, his third one. Definitely has the atmosphere I was looking for. I'll have to check out his later stuff too soon.


----------



## starthrower

Try Anutha Zone. It's a great, but little known album with excellent material, and it has that swampy, mystic vibe.


----------



## Sonata

Diablo Swing Orchestra: Pandora's Pinata
Nox Arcana: Winter's Eve

I know very little of these bands and wanted to branch out with some exploration using iTunes money from Christmas. The samples sounded intruiging so I'm giving them a go!


----------



## cwarchc

something a little different, just getting into the music of Japan


----------



## brotagonist

^ The Yamato Ensemble are great!

c'n://new

This is my first acquisition of 2014. I thought I could go a whole month, but I couldn't pass this one up for less than $9 dispatched (I'd been playing it on YT for over a year):









Turkish-Swiss percussionist Burhan Öçal and the Turkish Roma (gypsy) group, Trakya All Stars, all originally from Thrace in Greece, team up with French-Tunisian producer Smadj for their second collaboration. Imagine a Balkan brass band, with percussion and some electronic mixing effects: an oriental dance party à la Trakya (Thrace). There are vocals, male and female, on about half of the tracks.


----------



## Alypius

*Jason Isbell, Southeastern (2013)*










Great singer-songwriter, formerly a member of the Drive-By Truckers. One of the best of 2013. One complete track here on NPR's website: http://www.npr.org/blogs/bestmusic2013/2013/12/21/255266029/the-top-10-folk-and-americana-albums-of-2013

*Elephant Revival, These Changing Skies (Itz Evolving Records, 2013)*










A brilliant new bluegrass group. One track on the NPR link above.

*Gary Burton Quartet, Guided Tour (Emarcy, 2013)*










One of the best jazz releases of the last year. A good example here:


----------



## Doc

Just purchased this:









35 albums across 20 CDs, attractively presented in replica LP sleeves.
I felt I needed to brush up on my early jazz, and this box set has a nice mix of relatively unknown players and big names like Reinhardt, Bechet, Lionel Hampton, Roy Haynes and Thelonious Monk.
It seemed too good a deal to pass up, despite the label Disques Vogue meaning nothing to me.


----------



## Alypius

New acquisition, first listen:

*Pat Metheny Unity Group, Kin <---> (Nonesuch, 2014)*










Next up, another recent acquisition:

*Quest / Dave Liebman, Circular Dreaming: Quest Plays the Music of Miles' 60s (Enja, 2013)*


----------



## samurai

From *Amazon:

*Jethro Tull--*This Was *
{on back-order} 
Don Henley--* Actual Miles: Henley's Greatest Hits*


----------



## maestro267

My two most recent albums:

*Transatlantic*: Kaleidoscope (2014; Includes bonus covers CD and DVD documentary)
*Spock's Beard*: Snow (2002; Double album, with bonus third disc)

The latter is my 100th album.


----------



## Katie

Just pre-ordered the reissue (which I missed the first time 'round)








This will be my 101st GD commercial release :lol:







, (big peace) Katie


----------



## Katie

*Attention DeadHeads*

My latest purchase (or at least receipt), by virtue of annual subscription already paid for, is the apparently pending release of Dave's Picks Volume 10, which - according to a 'leaked' cover - is a tremendous show from December 1969...









Life is indeed good, if not exceedingly better at times like this


----------



## drvLock

Children of Bodom - Halo of Blood
Immortal - All Shall Fall


----------



## Weston

I just spent an entire month's entertainment budget pre-ordering Ian Anderson's "Homo Eraticus (4 Disc Collectors Edition  )," but what the heck? This man has given me so many decades of inspiration, I couldn't resist. No new classical albums for me for a while!

















(I think this is my first foray into the non-classical part of these forums. I've avoided it as the classical part uses up enough of my time as it is, and this would be too tempting. But I had to get this splurge off my chest.)


----------



## Katie

Once in a blue moon I discover something new that excites me enough to spend money on an artist not currently in my collection; yesterday, a poster on talkclassicrock introduced me to Morphine, whose meteoric career ended with their founder and lead singer/guitar player's death in 1999.

Despite a minimalist approach to not only the ensemble (guitar, sax, drums) and Sandman's stripped-down approach to equipment - homemade hybrid bass/rhythm guitars (anywhere from 1 to 4 strings (check out the wiki entry, it's a trip**)) - the band's nuanced sound and magnificent arrangements defy intuition.

With my general aversion to polished studio stuff, I've purchased the following 2 titles which contain healthy - if not exclusive - doses of live performance!















Take a listen:






If rock ever had a poster child for the avant garde, Morphine would be a prime candidate./kate

** http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Sandman


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> I just spent an entire month's entertainment budget pre-ordering Ian Anderson's "Homo Eraticus (4 Disc Collectors Edition  )," but what the heck? This man has given me so many decades of inspiration, I couldn't resist. No new classical albums for me for a while!
> 
> View attachment 39010
> 
> 
> View attachment 39011
> 
> 
> (I think this is my first foray into the non-classical part of these forums. I've avoided it as the classical part uses up enough of my time as it is, and this would be too tempting. But I had to get this splurge off my chest.)


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY
I'm getting it too.
No one in the world like IA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samurai

Expecting delivery tomorrow from *Amazon* on this classic Miles work:










It is the "Legacy Edition", and includes a DVD of the group in a live performance.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^
I bought that edition a couple of years ago just for the DVD. The CD is the same as the old edition with no remastering or tweeking. The music on the DVD is quite different from Bitches Brew. I'd say it's more abstract, and without the rock/funk elements that would define Miles's music of the following years.


----------



## Alypius

An indie rock, and a couple of jazz

*War on Drugs, Lost in the Dream (Secretely Canadian, 2014)*










*John Abercrombie / Ralph Towner, Five Years Later (original release: 1981; first time on CD: ECM, 2014)*










*Rudy Royston, 303 (Greenleaf, 2014)*


----------



## Weston

Itullian said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> I'm getting it too.
> No one in the world like IA!!!!!!!!!!


1st impression of Homo Erraticus - overall rocks harder and is more Tullish than previous IA solo albums. In the written intro Anderson all but proclaims this a Tull album. He's just laid that unfortunate name aside. His voice sounds as good or better than it did on TAAB 2 which was in turn better than it had been in years.

I'd say this album is a direct descendant of TAAB2, and combined with that previous album marks a triumphant return to real progressive rock leaving the ill advised stadium rock of the 80s far behind. One could almost imagine a younger Anderson in tights and codpiece performing this. I would say it lacks some of the melancholy nostalgia of TAAB2 and maybe the melodies are not quite as memorable, and it also cries out for a big climacitc finish that is lacking, but it is in its way a huge album celebrating the human spirit. I am well satisifed on first my listen.


----------



## Katie

*More Kim D.!*

I enjoy board hopping because it facilitates the discovery of great new (or new to me) music, which, for my apparently persnickety tastes, is an extraordinarily rare thing. However, lightning has struck a few times in the past 12 months - of course, my burgeoning affair with (largely Romantic) classical, the fortuitous discovery of Morphine about 4 weeks ago, and before that, The Smiths, whose entire catalogue I bought sound unheard after listening to "The Queen is Dead" last November (and, after devouring their box set, branched quickly into Morrissey's studio work while picking up a few Smith boots on Discogs).

Being fervidly passionate about seminal post punk like early REM and The Smiths, it's little surprise that I developed an immediate infatuation with a band that effectively bridged that genre with emergent grunge in the late 80s/early 90s - The Pixies. I'm getting spoiled! Perhaps it's the tones of primal Dead psychedelia, or the thrash of the Violent Femmes, or the searing iconoclasm of the Pistols that appeal to me, but the composite effect is incredibly unique....soooo, after about a week of heavy sampling at night on utube, iTunes, and Amazon, I ordered some of the core studio catalogue, plus a collection of B-sides...additionally, I love the fact that they all came with an immediately downloadable mp3 version (AutoRip)!


----------



## Katie

Given my orgiastic purchasing habits over the last year, the Morphine and Pixies' buys really oughta constituted the limit of my monthly musical expenditures, however, it's simply impossible for any Head to resist the opportunity to fill in a missing link in their Dick's Picks collection when Real Gone Music reissues a title that couldn't be obtained the first time around (or within the bounds of fiscal sanity on the secondary market).

Thus, I preordered the rerelease of DiP#18, a coupla shows from early 78









A great sample of which, can be heard here






A lot of sweet 77 redux with an infusion of that 74 jazz!/






kate


----------



## samurai

Recently ordered from* Amazon,* and arrived today:

Josef Zawinul--*Zawinul
*Miles Davis--*Water babies and Miles In The Sky*


----------



## samurai

Recently ordered from* Amazon,* and arrived today:

Josef Zawinul--*Zawinul
*Miles Davis--*Water Babies
*Miles Davis--*Miles In The Sky*


----------



## samurai

Sorry, double post again!


----------



## Katie

Good heavens, whether its a certain model of running shoe or music, if you find something that suits you, buy it ALL up! After multiple rotations through Morphine's "At Your Service" and "Bootleg Detroit", I've cracked and purchased pretty much the entirety of the studio catalogue.

As I grow older, the perfidy of conventional musical popularity eludes me entirely...nonetheless, without transitioning into a protracted subjective diatribe, here's the newest Amazon manifest:


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from *Amazon:*


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:*

Eric Dolphy--*Out There /Outward Bound {double cd}*


----------



## starthrower

^^^^
Good stuff! I'm particularly fond of Out There.


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from *Amazon*:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:*


----------



## Harlequin

My latest purchase was Caravan Palace, a French Electro-swing group. Definitely worth it in my opinion.


----------



## science

My recent 'splosion of purchases was not without some non-classical:

View attachment 43234
View attachment 43235
View attachment 43237
View attachment 43238
View attachment 43240


----------



## science

View attachment 43241
View attachment 43242
View attachment 43243
View attachment 43244
View attachment 43245


----------



## science

View attachment 43246
View attachment 43247
View attachment 43248
View attachment 43249
View attachment 43250


----------



## Cheyenne

I recently imported this mysterious album from Japanese Heavy Metal band _Anthem_, titled "Heavy Metal _Anthem_". It was the reunion album of the band, but instead of hiring one of their classic singers and producing new content, they rearranged their Japanese songs in English and hired Graham Bonnet as singer -- Graham Bonnet the man with the chords of steel. He started singing young, humming operas through the house, to the chagrin of his parents. His first few gigs were as a pop singer and protégé of the Bee Gees -- mostly R&B. He even had a few pop chart successes -- including a cover of Bob Dylan. His evident talent, however, lead him to hard rock, as he was cast as the replacement of Dio in the legendary rock band _Rainbow_ for a single album. Afterwards he set up _Alcatrazz_, a metal band which spawned two electric guitar virtuosi, Malmsteen and Vai. He has been criticized in the past for not adhering to the metal dress-code -- the long hair, make-up, dark and tight clothes -- you know the drill. Instead, he dresses as James Dean -- a few decades late! Whatever his history, however, the guys' sheer vocal power is incontestable! He's in his 50s here!


----------



## Conor71

I bought many non-classical albums the last couple of months - this beast is the most notable :


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Is that something like 20 CDs? I have the 4 CD Great Deceiver set.


----------



## Conor71

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Is that something like 20 CDs? I have the 4 CD Great Deceiver set.


Yes I think its 22 CD's and a couple of DVD's as well - big box!


----------



## SONNET CLV

A couple 180g vinyl Blue Note reissues from MusicDirect, including this one:


----------



## Katie

The recently reissued Zep I is a veritable sonic epiphany! In fact, of the 1,200+ discs comprising my nonclassical collection, this release (well it and II (I haven't purchased III yet)) is indisputably the best sounding, eclipsing even the superb Smiths remastering by Marr and the last couple Meat Puppets' albums, which are exquisite sounding.

As alluded, I've also picked up II and while the sound is equally brilliant, I must say that the extra disc of outtakes doesn't contribute substantially to my collection; which is quite the opposite of the '69 Paris concert contained on LZ I's second disc. Nonetheless, if there were ever an argument for duplicate versions of studio releases in your collection, the remastered I, II, (and presumably) III would be them! And I can't imagine how good these (re)releases must sound on vinyl...














(click for sweet, highly defined enlarged pics)

I'll say it again, if you love Zep and are looking for manifestations of their highest artistic expression, do check out the busy bootleg market scene, which I've found most accessible on Discogs.org and ebay; having spent $$$ on official releases handpicked by others, I have no qualms buying decades old ROIOs that suite my tastes, but which the band will likely never release. Check out this cite to the absolutely brilliant "Detroyer" SBD (April 77) - commercial grade sound and a show that, IMHO, exceeds anything released by the band thus far (including Paris).









http://www.discogs.com/Led-Zeppelin-Destroyer/release/2944555


----------



## Katie

For me, finding the Pixies is a bit like discovering an alien species that bears little resemblance to any familiar fauna or flora. My favored bands - like the Dead, Doors, Zep, CSN(Y), REM, Smiths, Floyd, Meat Puppets - variously integrate common 'foundational' genres from blues to jazz, folk, punk, balladic, and even romantic classic structures to synthesize new, though clearly derivative or associable, sounds.

Yet, when it comes to the Pixies, etiological determinability eludes me. Unconventional changes in volume and tempo are married with staggeringly inventive musical changes and progressions to yield an organically disparate vein of rocknroll. Naturally, my captivation has spawned a purchasing spree, to include completion of the studio catalogue (Indie Cindy, but no Kim D.  ) and myriad complete shows in the form of official SBD releases...


----------



## Guest

Wow, what a beast that KC box set is. Felt obliged to listen to Fracture and Starless yesterday. Still sound as contemporary today as the day they first saw the light of day.

I remember listening to The Great Deceiver in a record shop; damn near emptied the shop! Heathens...


----------



## Guest

I think the most recent non-classical purchase has been Book of Souls: Folio A by Secret Chiefs 3.


----------



## starthrower

Blew some money at CD Japan. Half of these were under 10 US dollars. Not bad!

Elvin Jones:
The Ultimate Elvin Jones
Coalition
Poly-Currents
Mr. Jones

Horace Silver:
In Pursuit Of The 27th Man
Silver N Brass
Silver N Percussion

Wayne Shorter-The Odyssey Of Iska

Keith Jarrett-Bop-Be


----------



## fairbanks

JS Bach : The Art Of Fugue


----------



## Simon Moon

After loving the most recent Steve Wilson release, "The Raven that Refused to Sing" (a close to brilliant modern prog release), I went back and bought his previous release, "Grace for Drowning", and damn, if it's not almost as good as "The Raven...".

Not being a huge Porcupine Tree fan, I wasn't an early adopter of Wilson's solo material. But he made a believer of me.

So many darkly beautiful, emotional melodies on 'Grace...". Even the quiet pieces have a great deal of power.


----------



## csolomonholmes

Two brilliant albums


----------



## senza sordino

Katie said:


> The recently reissued Zep I is a veritable sonic epiphany! In fact, of the 1,200+ discs comprising my nonclassical collection, this release (well it and II (I haven't purchased III yet)) is indisputably the best sounding, eclipsing even the superb Smiths remastering by Marr and the last couple Meat Puppets' albums, which are exquisite sounding.
> 
> As alluded, I've also picked up II and while the sound is equally brilliant, I must say that the extra disc of outtakes doesn't contribute substantially to my collection; which is quite the opposite of the '69 Paris concert contained on LZ I's second disc. Nonetheless, if there were ever an argument for duplicate versions of studio releases in your collection, the remastered I, II, (and presumably) III would be them! And I can't imagine how good these (re)releases must sound on vinyl...
> 
> View attachment 44727
> View attachment 44728
> 
> (click for sweet, highly defined enlarged pics)
> 
> I'll say it again, if you love Zep and are looking for manifestations of their highest artistic expression, do check out the busy bootleg market scene, which I've found most accessible on Discogs.org and ebay; having spent $$$ on official releases handpicked by others, I have no qualms buying decades old ROIOs that suite my tastes, but which the band will likely never release. Check out this cite to the absolutely brilliant "Detroyer" SBD (April 77) - commercial grade sound and a show that, IMHO, exceeds anything released by the band thus far (including Paris).
> 
> View attachment 44729
> 
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/Led-Zeppelin-Destroyer/release/2944555


I'm intrigued, I'm curious and tempted. Yet I'm also realistic. While I loved Led Zeppelin and grew up on the music, I'm a product of the 70s, born in the 60s, I'm also not playing it anymore, I've moved on. I don't know if I want to buy it, how often would I play it? The new and improved sound is the temptation.


----------



## Vaneyes

senza sordino said:


> I'm intrigued, I'm curious and tempted. Yet I'm also realistic. While I loved Led Zeppelin and grew up on the music, I'm a product of the 70s, born in the 60s, I'm also not playing it anymore, I've moved on. I don't know if I want to buy it,* how often would I play it? *The new and improved sound is the temptation.


Likely their hits are on YT, so if you need an occasional fix of almost anything....


----------



## Vaneyes

fairbanks said:


> JS Bach : The Art Of Fugue


With whom, may I ask?


----------



## senza sordino

Vaneyes said:


> Likely their hits are on YT, so if you need an occasional fix of almost anything....


>20 yrs ago I bought their two box sets, remastered but the songs out of order, not reissued as albums. If I were to buy this new reissue, it would be for the original song order, better sound and the extras. I'm not convinced yet. I am probably too old now to buy Led Zeppelin.


----------



## techniquest

This arrived in the post yesterday morning


----------



## Sonata

Tori Amos: Unrepentant Geraldines & Boys for Pele
Rise Against: Black Market & Long Forgotten Songs
Tarja: Colours in the Dark
Dominis Noctis: Migration of Souls
Lindsey Stirling: both of her albums
Piano Guys 2
George Winston: Gulf Coast Blues and Impressions #2
Evan's Blue: Graveyard of Empires
Gemini Syndrome: Luxe
Nothing More: Nothing More
Symphony X: V the new mythology suite
Elysion: Someplace Better
Trivium: Vengeance Falls
Stream of Passion: A War of our Own
Eumeria: Rebel Mind
Stella Mara: The Golden Thread
Vas: Sunyataya

yeah.....I've spent way too much money on music this month!


----------



## SimonNZ

been meaning to get this for two or three years, but just got around to it today


----------



## violadude

Not a purchase, but my school was giving away free Jazz CDs the other day and I was lucky enough to come by the bin before they were all gone so I decided to boost my poor Jazz collection. I got some CDs by Bill Evans, Dave Anderson Quartet, Greg Hopkins Quintet, Miles Davis, Thelonious Monk, Art Tatum, Jerome Kern, Peterson Milo and the Jazz Disciples, The Emerald City Jazz Orchestra, Clarence Acox and Stan Getz.


----------



## SixFootScowl

CLIPS


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cash: "American Recordings"


----------



## Albert7

Recently got on CD but will replace it with the iTunes version soon.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Nice haul at the library today for 50 cents each and in good condition. Two Santana CDs, Allman Bros at Filmore East, and four Jimi Hendrix. Three Hendrix I already have but this one is new to my Hendrix collection (over a dozen CDs now). I could not think of a better Hendrix album to add to the collection than this:









The duplicates are Band of Gypsies, Blues, and Electric Ladyland. I gave the first two of those to my son and will pass the last along to someone else. The Santana will be resold--He's good but I have way too much other non-classical higher on my listening list and little time.


----------



## DavidA

My haul from charity stores recently included:

Horowitz playing Mozart
A couple of G&S operettas
Derek Cooke's commentary on the Ring
Bolet's Debussy preludes
Bruggen Mozart Grand Partita
Gergiev conducting Moussoursky
Not bad for £1 each


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> My haul from charity stores recently included:
> 
> Horowitz playing Mozart
> A couple of G&S operettas
> Derek Cooke's commentary on the Ring
> Bolet's Debussy preludes
> Bruggen Mozart Grand Partita
> Gergiev conducting Moussoursky
> Not bad for £1 each


Man, that's a wild selection of non-classical music!!!


----------



## SONNET CLV

BJORK _Live Box _(Limited edition 2003 UK 5-disc [4-CD/DVD] set comprising 4 albums - _Debut_, _Post_, _Homogenic_ and _Vespertine_ - performed live from shows in England, Spain, USA, Prague, Vienna, Montreaux and more plus bonus 5-track DVD, superbly presented in a sealed glossy 5'' x 5'' deluxe box with 32-page colour booklet TPLP355CDBOX)


----------



## Morimur

Florestan said:


> Nice haul at the library today for 50 cents each and in good condition. Two Santana CDs, Allman Bros at Filmore East, and four Jimi Hendrix. Three Hendrix I already have but this one is new to my Hendrix collection (over a dozen CDs now). I could not think of a better Hendrix album to add to the collection than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The duplicates are Band of Gypsies, Blues, and Electric Ladyland. I gave the first two of those to my son and will pass the last along to someone else. The Santana will be resold--He's good but I have way too much other non-classical higher on my listening list and little time.


The devil's music, Florestan.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Zappa/Mothers of Invention - Uncle Meat


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Fantastic collection of music! Pretty much encapsulates everything the Mothers liked to do. And that main theme played on the harpsichord is irresistible. There was nothing else in rock music at the time that sounded like Uncle Meat.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Fantastic collection of music! Pretty much encapsulates everything the Mothers liked to do. And that main theme played on the harpsichord is irresistible. There was nothing else in rock music at the time that sounded like Uncle Meat.


I've got all of the pre-Hot Rats albums now (with the exception of Cruisin' With Ruben & The Jets) and I've thoroughly enjoyed the results of plugging these long-standing gaps. After a couple of listens Uncle Meat seems to be a real smorgasbord - almost like a culmination of everything Zappa and co. had done up to that point and then some.


----------



## starthrower

I also really enjoy the albums right after Hot Rats. Weasels Ripped My Flesh, Burnt Weeny Sandwich, and Chunga's Revenge.

After that the albums are more streamlined without the freewheeling cut and paste production displaying the diversity of the original Mothers performances.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Perhaps classical from the Tuvan perspective, but non-classical from the narrower sense of the word classical:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Guapo

Obscure Knowledge









http://cuneiformrecords.com/bandshtml/guapo.html


----------



## haydnfan

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Morimur

Florestan said:


> Perhaps classical from the Tuvan perspective, but non-classical from the narrower sense of the word classical:


Awesome buy.
***********


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## starthrower




----------



## joen_cph

*Swing Time. The Encyclopedia of Jazz Vol. II*. 100 CDs 
https://musicbrainz.org/release/2be83665-3dab-4dd3-83f0-f7c186719ded

- for DKK 60 = €7


----------



## cwarchc

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 74581
> 
> 
> *Swing Time. The Encyclopedia of Jazz Vol. II*. 100 CDs
> https://musicbrainz.org/release/2be83665-3dab-4dd3-83f0-f7c186719ded
> 
> - for DKK 60 = €7


This is around £400 in the UK?


----------



## joen_cph

cwarchc said:


> This is around £400 in the UK?


Got it at a second-hand market. Expensive on Amazon too. It seems that all sets don´t have CD77 and two of CD46, but that´s OK ;-).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Yes







Tales From Topographic Oceans (Deluxe Version)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ayers Rock Beyond







Lucky pickup in second hand shop for $10


----------



## SixFootScowl

CLIPS


----------



## Taggart

Brilliant.


----------



## Iean

Better than "The Awakening" :angel:


----------



## Guest

Exodus
Blood in, Blood out.


This promises to be what musicologists call "completely crushing."

:devil:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Secret Chiefs 3
(Ishraqiyun incarnation)

Perichoresis


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> Secret Chiefs 3
> (Ishraqiyun incarnation)
> 
> Perichoresis
> 
> View attachment 84720


Dogen knows what's up!


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Dogen knows what's up!


Eh? Run that past me again!


----------



## Pugg

​
Thanks to Kontrapunctus :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

This Heat
This Heat

View attachment 85887


This Heat
Deceit

View attachment 85888


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> This Heat
> This Heat
> 
> View attachment 85887
> 
> 
> This Heat
> Deceit
> 
> View attachment 85888


Dogen knows what's hot and what's not, this band are so good!!! I should race out to get one of their records one of these days!  :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> ​
> Thanks to Kontrapunctus :tiphat:


You're in the wrong thread.


----------



## Pugg

Casebearer said:


> You're in the wrong thread.


Smart remark after one one month .


----------



## Casebearer

That's one too many.


----------



## Pugg

A tiger doesn't lose sleep over the opinion of sheep.


----------



## dieter

Pugg said:


> A tiger doesn't lose sleep over the opinion of sheep.


He may get indigestion though...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have this on LP at my parents place but tracked it down on ebay. A favorite album in high-school


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> Dogen knows what's hot and what's not, this band are so good!!! I should race out to get one of their records one of these days!  :tiphat:


This is more or less their output, give or take.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> A tiger doesn't lose sleep over the opinion of sheep.


The lion may lie down with the lamb, but the lamb won't get much sleep!:lol: (with thanks to Woody Allen)


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Blew some money at CD Japan. Half of these were under 10 US dollars. Not bad!
> 
> Elvin Jones:
> The Ultimate Elvin Jones
> Coalition
> Poly-Currents
> Mr. Jones
> 
> Horace Silver:
> In Pursuit Of The 27th Man
> Silver N Brass
> Silver N Percussion
> 
> Wayne Shorter-The Odyssey Of Iska
> 
> Keith Jarrett-Bop-Be


Poly-currents, Odyssey of Iska and Bop-be are three immense albums. The rest are merely awesome! Great choices.


----------



## Casebearer

Pugg said:


> A tiger doesn't lose sleep over the opinion of sheep.


I've googled on tigers by the name of Pugg but sorry no tiger showed up.

I can offer you:
- wall clocks (maybe pointing out what time it was three centuries ago, eh?)
- small soccer goals 
- a dog breed that looks like this:



Maybe it's dreaming about being a tiger? Who knows what goes on in there. But of course there's always hope puggs transform into a puggerfly.


----------



## starthrower

Dusseldorf show, Europe '72 Tour



















Early show w/ famed 60s Quintet










1982 s/t album


----------



## Pugg

Present for my dearest .


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Taggart




----------



## Guest

A little Sunday prayer music...


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A little Sunday prayer music...


This must be cursing in church. :lol:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Vista Chino
Peace

View attachment 86581


...from the ashes of Kyuss...


----------



## Biwa

dogen said:


> Vista Chino
> Peace
> 
> View attachment 86581
> 
> 
> ...from the ashes of Kyuss...


Ahhh... Kyuss! Sounds like a winner. I'll have to check this one out. 
I almost put Kyuss on earlier today. I went for Goatsnake instead.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Can't say I like disco much but Donna was often a cut above, especially on the longer tracks.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not heard for many years.

This is an expanded edition, 2 CDs, the first the original album, the second alternate mixes and 2 unreleased tracks.


----------



## Rach Man

elgars ghost said:


> Can't say I like disco much but Donna was often a cut above, especially on the longer tracks.


I agree 100%. Not a disco fan at all. But Donna Summer sure could sing and many of her songs were wonderful.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beautiful voices, these two:


----------



## Casebearer

elgars ghost said:


> Can't say I like disco much but Donna was often a cut above, especially on the longer tracks.


I feel exactly the same. She transcends disco as you can understand well when you read the Wikipedia page on her. She started with gospel and psychedelics. My generation also has a soft spot on her because she often performed in Van Oekels Discohoek, a weird very liberal Dutch TV-show that changed a generation over here.


----------



## ST4




----------



## Dr Johnson

On CD at last.

Impressive service. I ordered this yesterday at 13.49 and it arrived a few minutes ago.


----------



## Casebearer

You seem to keep track of promises, Dr. Johnson. :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Casebearer said:


> You seem to keep track of promises, Dr. Johnson. :lol:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

Dr Johnson said:


>


I mean you clocked the time of ordering and the time of arrival which are just under 24 hours, so you must have ordered on some 24-hour delivery promise


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


>


I love Caravan, especially their rhythm and the voice of Richard Sinclair.


----------



## CMonteverdi

As PJ fan i could not miss this reissue

Lk


----------



## Pugg

​Present from my friends.


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> I love Caravan, especially their rhythm and the voice of Richard Sinclair.


Just bought me another one! I like this one a lot too!


----------



## Casebearer

I only have Caravan, In the Land of the Grey and Pink and Caravan and the New Symphonia


----------



## Casebearer

To console myself I've put on Winter Wine from the Grey and Pink Land


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Beautiful tune! I recommend If I Could Do It Again... I think it's a masterpiece!

Great live performance here of Winter Wine.


----------



## Casebearer

Yeah, I know that one from Germanies Beat-Club. It's great!


----------



## Casebearer

We postponed the annual Sinterklaas-evening with our family till this evening. (It should be celebrated on the Fifth of December of course). I got some of the cd's on my list!

First of all John Coltrane's Live at the Village Vanguard. I've always had that on cassette, taped from library vinyl some 35 years ago, but I don't have a cassette player in working order for some years now, so I love to hear this one again in a fresh, remastered edition (Impulse, 2002). It's one of his great albums with Eric Dolphy, McCoy Tyner, Reggie Workman and Elvin Jones and has always been a favorite of mine.









The other one is Tom Waits' Alice. I know some of his albums but not this one. My expectations are high! To start with the cover and artwork on the booklet inside the cd are beautiful.


----------



## Casebearer

I'm buying my *** off lately, now I bought a (cheap) 3 cd set issued by Sony Music with original RCA Victor Nina Simone songs.









It has 53 tracks on it mainly recorded between 1967 and 1972.


----------



## Casebearer

My youngest daughter hates Nina Simone. She always asks me to stop playing 'this awful guy'. To please her I bought Etta James' At Last: 19 greatest hits (DMM-remastered) on vinyl. She's a big fan of Etta (as I am).


----------



## Casebearer

Finally I bought Tom Waits' Swordfishtrombones on 180 gram heavyweight vinyl (remastered; limited edition nr 42 of 500). It's an album severely missing in my collection since 1983 when it was released.


----------



## techniquest

Not a purchase, but a Christmas present: Yes - 'Tales from Topographic Oceans' new Steve Wilson remaster with tons of variations on 3-CD's and 1-BluRay


----------



## starthrower

Henry Cow-Beginnings
Henry Cow-1974-5
Matching Mole-s/t 2 CD edition
Caravan-The Show Of Our Lives BBC 1968-1975
Tom Waits-Mule Variations


----------



## Casebearer

Ah! Last year I tried to get some Henry Cow on vinyl for my birthday but it was out of stock. Still missing, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HAHA! I just ordered some more METAL \m/ I've heard all but 1 of 4. Vektor, Ihsahn, Destroyer 666 & Darkthrone. I usually order some classical music to "balance my metal" but will wait a bit. Cheers


----------



## Casebearer

The mailman just brought me:

- The Lounge Lizards - The Lounge Lizards (1981). On vinyl.
- The Lounge Lizards - Live in Berlin Vol. 2 (1991)
- Terence Blanchard - Terence Blanchard (1991)
- Keith Jarrett - The Köln Concert (1975)
- Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers - Theory of Art (1987)
- Frank Zappa - Waka/Jawaka (Rykodisk, 1988). Just had this one on cassette.
- Frank Zappa - Tinseltown Rebellion (RE, RM; CDZAP26, 1990). Want to hear if it differs from the Rykodisc version I have


----------



## Pugg

I've ordered this just now, heard it last night, on the radio, smokey voice.


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> The mailman just brought me:
> 
> - Frank Zappa - Tinseltown Rebellion (RE, RM; CDZAP26, 1990). Want to hear if it differs from the Rykodisc version I have


Not an album I listen to a lot. But it does feature a great performance of Brown Shoes Don't Make It.


----------



## Casebearer

Same for me. Nevertheless it's still quite good. But with Zappa there's so much to choose from....


----------



## Pugg

Just discovered this very good voice, so had to have it.


----------



## science

Not exactly purchases, but gifts that I don't exactly mind having received over the past year or so: 

- Linda Ronstadt: Mas Canciones 
- Kenny G: Breathless 
- The Best of Sade
- Andrea Bocelli: Romanza
- Charles Mingus: Blues and Roots
- Procul Harem: Greatest Hits
- Pink Floyd: Atom Heart Mother
- Led Zeppelin: Presence 
- Miles Davis: Greatest Hits
- Rush: 2112 
- Rush: Permanent Waves
- Red Hot Chili Peppers: Blood Sugar Sex Magik 
- Bon Jovi: Slipper When Wet 
- The Beatles: Please Please Me
- The Beatles: Help! 
- Jeff Beck: Loud Hailer
- David Bowie: Young Americans 
- Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young: Looking Forward
- Led Zeppelin: Physical Graffiti 
- Fleetwood Mac: Rumors
- Bob Dylan: Bob Dylan 
- David Bowie: The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars
- The Doors: Soft Parade
- Bob Dylan: John Wesley Harding 
- The Rolling Stones: Sticky Fingers 
- Paco de Lucia, John McLaughlin, Al Di Meola: The Guitar Trio 
- Huey Lewis and the News: Time Flies (Best of)
- Diana Krall: When I Look in Your Eyes
- David Sanborn: Pearls 
- David Sanborn: Here & Gone 
- Herb Alpert & Tijuana Brass: Whipped Cream and Other Delights 
- Barbara Streisand: The Broadway Album 
- Enigma: A Posteriori 
- Tony Bennett: Duets
- Pink Martini: Sympathique 
- Santana: Supernatural 
- Robert Plant and Allison Kraus: Raising Sand 
- The Kinks: Soundtrack from the Film Percy 
- Eagles: Desperado 
- Eagles: The Long Run 
- Eagles: Hotel California 
- Eagles: Eagles 

I kid you not!


----------



## elgar's ghost

One of my four missing links of the chain from Ornette Coleman's amazing 1958-1961 output. Only _Something Else!!!!_, _Tomorrow Is the Question!_ and _To Whom Who Keeps a Record_ to go.


----------



## Casebearer

Got several new additions to my vinyl collection as a present from a collegue that's getting rid of vinyl, e.g.:
- Nina Hagen Band
- David Sylvian - Brilliant Trees
- Kevin Ayers - Bananamour
- Herbie Hancock - Monster (not really my thing)
- Oscar Peterson Trio - Sweet and easy

and many more...


----------



## Pugg

​Only € 2.00 .


----------



## Varick

The last two we will ever have from this genius. Unless of course they decide to release some of the THOUSANDS of songs that he has stored in his "Vault." [Hope hope!]

















I heard one song of hers, bought both of her albums and love it. Great hybrid of the old sexy jazz club sound with a modern twist. Fantastic!









V


----------



## Varick

v


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

From my local record store:

Sun Ra College Tour Vol 1
Art Pepper West Coast Sessions Vol 1 w/ Sonny Stitt
Art Pepper West Coast Sessions Vol 2 w/ Pete Jolly
Best Of Bobby Womack:The Soul Years
Chicago II Steve Wilson re-mix 
The Carpenters Gold 2-CD, my guitly pleasure!


----------



## Casebearer

Wise not to spell guilty right so it doesn't turn up in search queries :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> Wise not to spell guilty right so it doesn't turn up in search queries :lol:


I can spell, but I can't type.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just had to preorder 2 albums tonight...Body Count & Mastodon. Hope they come for my birthday in April. Pizza, beer & metal then, again.


----------



## jegreenwood

Took advantage of Acoustic Sounds' 20% off sale and downloaded three hi rez jazz titles, Miles Davis's "A Tribute to Jack Johnson," Jarrett and Haden's "Last Dance" and Duke Ellington's "Blues in Orbit." The Ellington had a legendary release on MFSL in the very early days of SACD. I never heard that, but the DSD download from Analogue Productions sounds mighty fine.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pink Floyd: The Wall.


----------



## Casebearer

For me Pink Floyd had lost it when they arrived at that album.


----------



## Pugg

Amaury (Exclusive Whit Vinyl) (LP+CD)
Artist Wouter Hamel


----------



## Varick

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Pink Floyd: The Wall.
> 
> View attachment 92627





Casebearer said:


> For me Pink Floyd had lost it when they arrived at that album.


They lost it when the best album they ever made, and one of the greatest R&R albums of all time came out????????

Wow! Well, that's what makes a ball game.

I just picked this up. $35 for her first 10 albums! Not a bad deal.









V


----------



## Casebearer

Well, we don't have to agree on Pink Floyd. We surely agree on Joni Mitchell.


----------



## Varick

Casebearer said:


> Well, we don't have to agree on Pink Floyd. We surely agree on Joni Mitchell.


Actually, I'm unfamiliar with most of Joni (I know a few songs from Blue & Court & Spark). A friend of mine were talking about her and he said that she's like the female version of Neil Young: Something different on every album. So, when I found this deal, I knew I had to jump on it. The same box set is already $43 a week after I bought it for $35. Looking forward to delving into it.

V


----------



## Casebearer

I like Neil Young but Joni Mitchell is in a different league musically. Far ahead! I think she's the best female composer of popular music of the last 50 years.


----------



## Pugg

Just discovered a wonderful voice.
*Cleo Laine*.


----------



## Art Rock

Waiting for the delivery of the new Steven Wilson CD.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since I ordered some classical (2 double CD's) I just had to get some more metal! Pre-ordered Satyricon's new album and Execration's latest.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

€1.00 mint!


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> Just discovered a wonderful voice.
> *Cleo Laine*.


Try her Sondheim album.









Two points:

1. These are all songs where Sondheim provided the words and music, so no "West Side Story."
2. The first song on the album is minor Sondheim in my opinion. It would be a good "warm-up" song in a nightclub act, but not on an album.


----------



## Pugg

Lloyd Cole.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> Try her Sondheim album.
> 
> View attachment 96708
> 
> 
> Two points:
> 
> 1. These are all songs where Sondheim provided the words and music, so no "West Side Story."
> 2. The first song on the album is minor Sondheim in my opinion. It would be a good "warm-up" song in a nightclub act, but not on an album.


I did check this out, found them for € 153.82 towards € 404.93 on Amazon, so I feared eBay, thank goodness I did not, € 9.95 shipped, thank you very much for the tip.


----------



## Pugg

Found a new good sounding voice.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

JAZZ people! I ordered some jazz from blue note. The latest albums from Tony Allen, Ambrose Akinmusire, Kandace Springs and José James. I was going to surprise somebody with the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie...


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> Found a new good sounding voice.


Not sure if you're being facetious, but if you are not, this one album is probably her greatest:


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Not sure if you're being facetious, but if you are not, this one album is probably her greatest:
> 
> View attachment 96917


Not as much as you, thank you very much for the tip.


----------



## georgedelorean

Latest Classical purchase: Classic Gold-Richard Wagner
Latest Non-Classical purchase: Metallica-Hardwired to Self-Destruct (album)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Tom Feldmann's new release:









Sound Clips: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073MSLSDC/


----------



## Pugg

A must have according to dear fiends.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Pugg




----------



## starthrower

Marvin Gaye-Here, My Dear
Paul Kantner-Blows Against The Empire
John Abercrombie-The First Quartet box on ECM
Bob Drake-Arx Pilosa
Thinking Plague-Hope Against Hope


----------



## Heliogabo

Joe B said:


> Not sure if you're being facetious, but if you are not, this one album is probably her greatest:
> 
> View attachment 96917


Yes, great album, beautiful voice.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Barbebleu

August and September purchases.
Greg Allman - Southern Blood
Masqualero - Re-enter
Neil Young - Hitchhiker
Charnett Moffet - Music From Our Soul
David Rawlings - Poor David's Almanac
Denys Baptiste - The Late Train
Richard Thompson- Acoustic Classics II
Doyle Bramhall II - Rich Man
Blake Mills - Heigh Ho
Quercus - Nightfall


----------



## starthrower

Art Zoyd-Generations sans futur
Thinking Plague-Decline And Fall
Cressida-s/t/Asylum
Mamma non Piangere- N.3


----------



## Open Lane

rush - a show of hands.


----------



## Pugg

​Chef'Special ; Amigo


----------



## Pugg

Passing Through.
Chef'Special


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Inulin edition.


----------



## Chocolate Rain

........................................................................


----------



## bestellen

I love the work she did especially on Charlie Haden's Liberation Orchestra album.


----------



## laurie

Open Lane said:


> rush - a show of hands.


Good album, this one .... it's got a couple of my favorite Rush tunes, _Distant Early Warning_ &
_Time Stand Still_.


----------



## Pugg

On Joe B advice.


----------



## Pugg

near mint €2.00


----------



## Mowgli

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O98F7MU
Cream colored 180g vinyl reissue from Westbound Records
It's replacing the POS reissue from 4MWB for $10 less and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Selby

I've been catching up with the last couple years of post-black metal.

Agalloch - The Serpent & The Sphere
Blut Aus Nord - Deus Salutis Meæ
Deafheaven - New Bermuda
Oathbreaker - Rheia


----------



## Selby

,cont.

Wolves in the Throne Room - Thrice Woven
Altar of Plagues - Teethed Glory & Injury
Panopticon - Roads to the North
Panopticon - Autumn Eternal


----------



## Selby

and upgrading some MP3s to CD:

Converge - You Fail Me
Altar of Plagues - Mammal
Liturgy - Aesthethica

View attachment 98752
View attachment 98753
View attachment 98754


----------



## philoctetes

Chrome







Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## philoctetes

Unfiltered Universe


----------



## Casebearer

Iyer is great and I also think Dan Weiss is one of the best drummers around.


----------



## philoctetes

One more good one


----------



## LezLee

[IMG1&keywords=Paul+Brady+unfinished+Business&dpID=51kfeAE9xSL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch[/IMG]


----------



## Casebearer

Just released (and I bought it at the concert and got it signed): Goldbrun by the Yuri Honing Acoustic Quartet.

You can find it and listen to tracks on his site http://www.yurihoning.com/


----------



## SixFootScowl

Double disk set from live concerts (track listing on CD back cover):


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Mowgli

I got some Mozartica in the mail this week \m/  \m/


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The Highwaymen: The Road Goes on Forever: Extra Tracks, Reissued, Remastered.

mp3.


----------



## SixFootScowl

50 cents at the library used store:









1. Yodeling Ovs: Wm Tell: Ov/Carmen: Ov/Can Can: Ov
2. Skaters' Waltz Yodel
3. In A Monastery Garden: Sanctuary Of The Heart
4. Hungarian Dance Yodel: Czardas
5. Cl Polka Yodel
6. Toselli's Ser
7. Yodel & Waltz (Il Bacio): A Heart That's Free/Merry Widow Waltz/Schon Rosmarin
8. Brahms' Lullaby Yodel: Mozart's Cradle Song
9. Largo Al Yodel
10. Tritsch Tratsch Polka Yodel
11. Beethoven's Minuet Yodel
12. Yodeling Marchtime: Washington Post/Sempre Fidelis/Liberty Bell/Blaze Away


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> 50 cents at the library used store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yodeling Ovs: Wm Tell: Ov/Carmen: Ov/Can Can: Ov
> 2. Skaters' Waltz Yodel
> 3. In A Monastery Garden: Sanctuary Of The Heart
> 4. Hungarian Dance Yodel: Czardas
> 5. Cl Polka Yodel
> 6. Toselli's Ser
> 7. Yodel & Waltz (Il Bacio): A Heart That's Free/Merry Widow Waltz/Schon Rosmarin
> 8. Brahms' Lullaby Yodel: Mozart's Cradle Song
> 9. Largo Al Yodel
> 10. Tritsch Tratsch Polka Yodel
> 11. Beethoven's Minuet Yodel
> 12. Yodeling Marchtime: Washington Post/Sempre Fidelis/Liberty Bell/Blaze Away


We had something like that lady:



Real not classical, all songs from the Alps.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> We had something like that lady:
> 
> 
> 
> Real not classical, all songs from the Alps.


I'll buy that one too, or any other yodeling CDs that come up at the library or the dollar bin at Dearborn Music.


----------



## Joe B

Two new SACD discs from Mobile Fidelity:
















The track listing on this 2 disc set is as follows:
1. Piano Man
2. Captain Jack
3. The Entertainer
4. Say Goodbye to Hollywood
5. New York State of Mind
6. The Stranger
7. Scenes From an Italian Restaurant
8. Just the Way You Are
9. Movin' Out (Anthony's Song)
10. Only the Good Die Young
11. She's Always a Woman
12. My Life
13. Big Shot
14. Honesty
15. You May Be Right
16. It's Still Rock and Roll to Me
17. Don't Ask Me Why
18. She's Got a Way
19. Pressure
20. Allentown
21. Goodnight Saigon
22. Tell Her About It
23. Uptown Girl
24. The Longest Time
25. You're Only Human (Second Wind)
26. The Night Is Still Young


----------



## Star

Beelioz Symphonie Fantastique - Abbado


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

and soundtracks from:

trois couleurs blanc

trois couleurs bleu

trois colours Rouge


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Super Black Market Clash_ - invaluable round-up of most of the Clash's non a-side material. Already had this for years but my mate subsequently mislaid it when I lent it to him.


----------



## Pugg

​
Thanks to Vronsky.


----------



## Casebearer

Unique music that is


----------



## Selby

Ordered a couple of the budget Candlelight Years boxes. They are, essentially, 3 early releases for the price of 1.


----------



## Mowgli

I pulled about 150 CDs from the racks to sell because I don't use/want them and I just sold $1550 worth of records & CDs recently so this is what I ordered in the last couple of weeks to fill a shelf or so (all CDs)

John Mayall - 18 different (some are double disc sets)
Early Fleetwood Mac - a 5 disc set, two 3 disc sets and a single disc (Shrine 69)
Tool - 5 CDs & a Tool CD wallet
Queen - Opera, News Of The World & Jazz
Stone Temple Pilots - Core & Purple
Alice In Chains - Facelift, Dirt, Jar Of Flies & the Musicbank DVD
Steely Dan - Ecstasy, Thrill + Fagen Nightfly
Rush Hemispheres
White Zombie Le Sexorcisto
Guns & Roses Illusion I
Chess Blues Rarities to replace my old cassette

also off topic - Pinnock's 2007 Brandenburg Concertos set


----------



## Casebearer

I've also cleaned up my collection in the past several times, but as time's gone by I've often regretted it.


----------



## Mowgli

Pugg said:


> ​
> Thanks to Vronsky.


----------



## Mowgli

Casebearer said:


> I've also cleaned up my collection in the past several times, but as time's gone by I've often regretted it.


~150 CDs (that I don't want) out of the ~1000 that aren't classical
~500 LPs that I have on CD or just don't like (out of ~1500)
replaced with stuff I don't have that I do want and so many hours of shopping fun...
I'll never miss them

Life's too short for regrets.


----------



## Pugg

​
A Brand New Me/ Aretha Franklin


----------



## Casebearer

Mowgli said:


> ~150 CDs (that I don't want) out of the ~1000 that aren't classical
> ~500 LPs that I have on CD or just don't like (out of ~1500)
> replaced with stuff I don't have that I do want and so many hours of shopping fun...
> I'll never miss them
> 
> Life's too short for regrets.


How old are you then if I may ask?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Atomas

I bought this one after Mike's concert in Vilnius. Very nice line up. Great work


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Montgomery Gentry, Here's to You, mp3:










R.I.P. Troy Gentry


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## The Deacon

Mowgli said:


> this is what I ordered in the last couple of weeks to fill a shelf or so (all CDs)
> 
> John Mayall - 18 different (some are double disc sets)
> Early Fleetwood Mac - a 5 disc set, two 3 disc sets and a single disc (Shrine 69)
> Tool - 5 CDs & a Tool CD wallet
> Queen - Opera, News Of The World & Jazz
> Stone Temple Pilots - Core & Purple
> Alice In Chains - Facelift, Dirt, Jar Of Flies & the Musicbank DVD
> Steely Dan - Ecstasy, Thrill + Fagen Nightfly
> Rush Hemispheres
> White Zombie Le Sexorcisto
> Guns & Roses Illusion I
> Chess Blues Rarities to replace my old cassette
> 
> also off topic - Pinnock's 2007 Brandenburg Concertos set


Now THERE'S a list for you!


----------



## Casebearer

Not much I like on that list.


----------



## Pugg

Ella Fitzgerald: Lullabies Of Birdland (180g)


----------



## Mowgli

The Deacon said:


> Now THERE'S a list for you!


This should keep me (and the mailsmurf) busy for a while. 
CDs I ordered in the past couple of weeks:

Budgie - ST
Captain Beyond - ST
Savoy Brown - Raw Sienna/Looking In
Savoy Brown - Blue Matter/A Step Further
Savoy Brown - Street Corner Talking/Hellbound Train
ELO - No Answer, II, On The Third Day, The Night the Light Went on In Long Beach, Eldorado, Face The Music, A New World Record, Out Of The Blue
ZZ Top - Degüello
Django Reinhardt - 50th Anniversary Memorial 4CD
David Bowie - Man Who Sold The World & Ziggy Stardust
Lord Sutch & Heavy Friends 
Canned Heat - Boogie With Canned Heat / Canned Heat 
Canned Heat - Livin' The Blues
Canned Heat - Live In Europe 1970 
Canned Heat - Kings Of The Boogie
Canned Heat - Live At WCBN, Boston 1972 
Randy California - Kapt. Kopter And The (Fabulous) Twirly Birds 
Leaf Hound - Growers of Mushroom 
Chicago - The Studio Albums 1969-1978 10CD
The Who - Tommy
Alan Parsons - Tales Of Mystery & Imagination and I Robot
Supertramp - Quietest Moments & Breakfast In America
Steely Dan - Aja

Still waiting for those 3 Queen CDs from A.de

Off Topic - Some Vivaldi, Mozart & Beethoven



Casebearer said:


> Not much I like on that list.


LOL


----------



## Mowgli

Casebearer said:


> How old are you then if I may ask?


I had some Beatles 45's that I bought at a yardsale but the first song that really tripped my trigger was Sympathy For The Devil when that came out (when I was 7). 
In other words I won't turn 100 until 2060.

You?


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> Not much I like on that list.


I agree! But I love those Savoy Brown's on the second list. Especially Raw Sienna, and Hellbound Train. Degeullo has some great stuff as well. Gibbons's guitar tones are spare and lean, and all around great sounding. I hated that synth stuff they did on Eliminator. And of course that was the mega hit album.


----------



## Casebearer

Mowgli said:


> I had some Beatles 45's that I bought at a yardsale but the first song that really tripped my trigger was Sympathy For The Devil when that came out (when I was 7).
> In other words I won't turn 100 until 2060.
> 
> You?


I'm beating you by one year! First 'pop song' that catched me because of it's melody and touch of melancholy was ....






... when I was ten.

Love The Man Who Sold The World on your second list. One of the best albums ever made.

I also loved Rita Pavone when I was nine ha ha:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Casebearer said:


> Not much I like on that list.


I like the first two


----------



## The Deacon

The only Savoy Brown track that interests me - which is to say is slightly proggy - is the title track from the first lp, "Hellbound train".


----------



## Joe B

Thanks to Vronsky for posting this.


----------



## Mowgli

Albert King - Live Wire/Blues Power - excellent
Canned Heat - Future Blues - excellent
Canned Heat - Historical Figures & Ancient Heads/The New Age - over 50% awful - direct to 4sale box

David Bromberg - Reckless Abandon / Bandit in a Bathing Suit -
DB is 100% awesome. I'm waiting for the two 2fers of his first 4 releases to price drop










Dagnabbit - They dropped this song to fit both records on one CD






Man that song's funky - this was more usual for his band


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Love those 70s Bromberg albums. The My Own House 2-fer is another good one.

My recent CD purchases:

Walt Dickerson-To My Queen
Cecil Taylor-Conquistador
David Sylvian-Rain Tree Crow
Kenny Burrell-Blue Lights vols 1&2
Barney Kessell-Let's Cook


----------



## Casebearer

My recent vinyl purchases (thrift shop):
- Joe Jackson - Joe Jackson's Jumpin'Jive 
- Jon Anderson - Animation
- Japan - Gentleman Take Polaroids
- Rick Wakeman - The Myths and Legends of King Arthur
- Kate & Anna McGarrigle - Dancer with bruised knees


----------



## Mowgli

Supertramp - Crime Of The Century CD
Supertramp - Crisis? What Crisis? CD


----------



## elgar's ghost

Zappa's _Hot Rats_ - cd issued in 2012 from the original vinyl mix.


----------



## Pugg

​
Control [Vinyl LP] - Kensington:


----------



## Pugg

Fallen Empires 
Snow Patrol Format: Vinyl


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Steve Vai


----------



## elgar's ghost

More Zappa.

_Burnt Weeny Sandwich_ - the 2012 edition. Never even heard this album in its entirety before so I thought I might as well go for the latest edition which is highly regarded.

_Greasy Love Songs_ - contains the original vinyl mix of _Cruising with Ruben & the Jets_.

I suppose I wouldn't mind the 2012 edition of _Absolutely Free_ which I gather eliminated the reverb from previous re-releases but the 1990s Ryko edition is good enough for me until further notice as that's the one I've always been used to.

Once they arrive that's all of the original albums from the 1960s Mothers - it's only taken me nearly 40 years...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

elgars ghost said:


> More Zappa.
> 
> _Burnt Weeny Sandwich_ - the 2012 edition. Never even heard this album in its entirety before so I thought I might as well go for the latest edition which is highly regarded.
> 
> _Greasy Love Songs_ - contains the original vinyl mix of _Cruising with Ruben & the Jets_.
> 
> I suppose I wouldn't mind the 2012 edition of _Absolutely Free_ which I gather eliminated the reverb from previous re-releases but the 1990s Ryko edition is good enough for me until further notice as that's the one I've always been used to.
> 
> Once they arrive that's all of the original albums from the 1960s Mothers - it's only taken me nearly 40 years...


Took me that long to get all the Mothers/ Zappa 60's albums on Vinyl- "burnt weeny" is a good listen one of my favourites


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I'm looking forward to that one in particular - I've always liked _Weasels..._ so I can't figure out why I let _BWS_ pass me by.


----------



## Mowgli

Someone posted this Tuesday in the _Frank Zappa: The Best_ FB group


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Yep, that's where Neon Park (remember his great sleeves for Little Feat?) got his idea for the cover art but at Zappa's insistence whatever he came up with had to contain at least one feral weasel.

I wonder if HE was breaking some kind of ToS concerning image copyright... :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just went out at lunch (still very quiet at work) and got a nice copy of "_The History of Flo & Eddie and the Turtles" for $20








_


----------



## elgar's ghost

How do you rate Flo and Eddie as Mother members, Ed? I have to admit to finding them largely irksome, even if their approach was what Zappa wanted at the time. Perhaps because two of the albums they played on were live they had to clown about a bit more.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yea, I think it was the albums were live and Zappa was breaking out of his original Mothers Period and was trying to push some bad taste boundaries- which Flo & Eddie excelled at, as shown in their own albums 

Some of the more recent released ZFT stuff with them is quite good like the original Sofa but you gotta hand it to Mark and Howwie they are great vocalists- listen to Peaches on Fillmore where Zappa is using their voices as instruments.


----------



## Pugg

​
Miriam Makeba - The Unforgettable (CD)


----------



## SixFootScowl

50 cents each at the library used store:
































^Excitable Boy


----------



## Mowgli

CD
Black Cat Bones - Barbed Wire Sandwich
Killing Floor
Alice Cooper - School's Out 
Alice Cooper - Muscle of Love 
Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare 
Frank Zappa - The Roxy Performances [7 CD][Box Set]

Classical CD
Takács Quartet ~ Beethoven Complete String Quartets 
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach BC Edition

Dust & Grooves: Adventures in Record Collecting - book


----------



## Pugg

​
All The Light Above It Too.
Jack Jonhson.


----------



## Pugg

Joan Armatrading ‎- The Very Best Of Joan Armatrading


----------



## Mowgli

Shake it up baby now


----------



## Casebearer

Bought around 35 vinyl disks at a local garage sale for 30 euros. About 25 classical and 10 non-classical mostly in very good shape. 
About half of those were from a former head of Philips Grammophone with a not for sale sticker on them. One of them (8-vinyl disks of Schuberts piano music) came with a hand-written letter inside by his sister about the importance of this gift from her brother who apparently died at the age of 51 and how she hoped the next owner - after her death - would appreciate the music.


----------



## poodlebites

Mowgli said:


> Dust & Grooves: Adventures in Record Collecting - book


How's this book? Would you recommend it?


----------



## starthrower

Zappa-Roxy box
Ralph Towner/Gary Peacock-A Closer View
Oregon-Out Of The Woods/Roots In The Sky BGO re-issue
Oregon-Crossings
Tomasz Stanko-Matka Joanna
Bobo Stenson-Conta la indecision


----------



## Mowgli

poodlebites said:


> How's this book? Would you recommend it?


I like it but I got it used (like new hah) for $14 shipped.
It arrived in a thin plastic bag with open bumps on the cover corners and a wrecked spine.
Amazon refunded my $14 and I fixed it with duct tape.
It's an interesting book with colorful characters and their impressive collections.


----------



## poodlebites

Mowgli said:


> I like it but I got it used (like new hah) for $14 shipped.
> It arrived in a thin plastic bag with open bumps on the cover corners and a wrecked spine.
> Amazon refunded my $14 and I fixed it with duct tape.
> It's an interesting book with colorful characters and their impressive collections.


Well, you got it for free then, so I guess you won't mind a few bumps.

I know the D&G web, so I guess the book is not much different? I've seen it for a good price (not $14 or for free, that's for sure) so maybe I'll buy it next month. Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

_A Young Person's Guide to King Crimson







_Brought this nice original LP copy last week

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Young_Person's_Guide_to_King_Crimson


----------



## Pugg

​
Bastille (4) ‎- Wild World


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Pugg

​
des'ree
why should i love you


----------



## Guest

Chris Potter
The Sirens

View attachment 102556


----------



## Guest

Thana Alexa
Ode to Heroes

View attachment 102557


----------



## Pugg

​
Frank Sinatra: Ultimate Sinatra (180g) (Limited Edition)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

EST
Leucocyte


----------



## Guest

Bobo Stenson Trio
Contra La Indecisión


----------



## Guest

Bennie Maupin Quartet
Early Reflections


----------



## starthrower

The Fall Of Us All


----------



## Guest

When I originally had this, it was the ultimate vinyl package: the triple album! {swoon}
Now it's a mere double CD. 

Yes
Yessongs


----------



## Guest

Mining the jazz side of things...

Bobo Stenson Trio
Cantando









EST
Tuesday Wonderland


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> When I originally had this, it was the ultimate vinyl package: the triple album! {swoon}
> Now it's a mere double CD.
> 
> Yes
> Yessongs
> 
> View attachment 104008


I remember when I bought this when I was 14 - it was like 'how can you afford a triple album with your paper round?' It was called taking out the fruit and veg at the grocers BEFORE doing the paper round, and then working behind the counter AFTER school. Then the meagre income was bolstered by weekend work - just imagine Arkwrights but without the Yorkshire accents. Working a significant amount of hours was something that a few of my more affluent schoolfriends didn't have to worry about.


----------



## starthrower

King Crimson-The Nightwatch
Alice Cooper-Love It To Death
Alice Cooper-Killer
Camel- s/t
Camel- Mirage
Banco-Darwin


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> I remember when I bought this when I was 14 - it was like 'how can you afford a triple album with your paper round?' It was called taking out the fruit and veg at the grocers BEFORE doing the paper round, and then working behind the counter AFTER school. Then the meagre income was bolstered by weekend work - just imagine Arkwrights but without the Yorkshire accents. Working a significant amount of hours was something that a few of my more affluent schoolfriends didn't have to worry about.


But it was worth it.


----------



## starthrower

My wife bought me this Gretsch guitar the other day! Now I need a good amp.
I'd like to get a Fender tube amp. Probably a Super Champ or Blues Junior.


----------



## Casebearer

Hey, didn't know you played guitar, Starthrower. Have fun!


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> But it was worth it.


Indeed it was. I've always thought the sound on _Yessongs_ wasn't great but the energy is incredible. Also, new-boy Alan White's straight-ahead drumming style seemed to give Yes a bit more rip on that album.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> My wife bought me this Gretsch guitar the other day! Now I need a good amp.
> I'd like to get a Fender tube amp. Probably a Super Champ or Blues Junior.


And, very wisely, you have opted for one without a Bigsby.

Good luck with the amp!


----------



## Casebearer

Pere Ubu's last cd "20 years in a Montana Missile Silo" (sep 2017). 
http://www.ubuprojex.com/

Bought it in Rotterdam at Worm last Saturday. The final day of their European tour and their best performance I was told. I enjoyed the energy and creativity a whole lot. Much like The Modern Dance.

I see it has great reviews as well. https://soundblab.com/reviews/albums/19100-pere-ubu-20-years-in-a-montana-missile-silo

Rightly so.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Casebearer

After the image comes the sound!


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> After the image comes the sound!


It's not a tube amp, but a nice model for playing at home. 40 watts with a 12 inch speaker, and an effects dial that gives you reverb, chorus, flange, delay, and twang.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

I walked into a record shop today, an independent shop that sells mostly vinyl. I went to the used cd rack. I found these three CDs.

King Crimson In the Court of the Crimson King. This cd hadn't been stacked yet, I found it on the sales counter. Someone had just come in selling it. I snatched it up quickly 









Stevie Wonder Innervisions. My uncle owned this on vinyl decades ago. I had recorded a few tracks from it. I've since listened to it on Spotify but I'm happy to own it. 









John Coltrane My Favourite Things. Coltrane is great, I'm going to enjoy this









All three were used, but I must say "not cheap". $8 each. These shops only just make a living, they're not ripping us off, it's the enormous rents here on the west coast.


----------



## Casebearer

Great to own this stuff personally and not be on a-license-to-listen from Spotify, iTunes and the likes.


----------



## starthrower

Getting back to some earlier Scofield I didn't have, and a couple I re-acquired after many years.

Who's Who-1979
Electric Outlet-1984
Blue Matter-1987

And this Miles 2 disc set I just found. With Scofield, Al Foster, Darryl Jones, Bill Evans, etc.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag Amazon purchase. There was some classical in this order, books and other items for work. I'm making Jeff Bezos more money, but I'm richer for having these items

King Crimson Lark's Tongue in Aspic









Thelonius Monk Brilliant Corners









Les Paul and Mary Ford, all their hits on two CDs


----------



## Mowgli

All CDs
Latest received:
Blue Öyster Cult - Fire Of Unknown Origin (1981 CBS)
David Bowie 1969 (2011 Parlophone)
DB - Hunky Dory (2015 Parlophone)
DB - Aladdin Sane (2013 Parlophone)
DB - Diamond Dogs (1999 Parlophone)

On the way:
Queen - I, II & Day At The Races - (2011 Island)
Segovia - The American Decca Recordings (6CD DG)
Accardo Plays Paganini - (6CD DG)
Blodwyn Pig - Ahead Rings Out (1990 BGO)
Budgie - MCA Albums 1973-1975 (3CD)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Mowgli

Amazon.de is having their 3/2 sale - Happy Birthday to me.

This plus what I previously listed on this page should keep me busy for a while.

Talking Heads ~ Fear of Music, Little Creatures & Speaking in Tongues
The Jimi Hendrix Experience (purple 4CD box 2000)
The Rolling Stones ~ Singles Collection - The London Years (3CD box)
Judas Priest ~ Sad Wings of Destiny
Blue Öyster Cult ~ Blue Öyster Cult, Tyranny And Mutation, Secret Treaties & Agents Of Fortune
Steppenwolf 7 & Steppenwolf ~ At Your Birthday Party

also

Mozart: The Complete Symphonies ~ AAM & Christopher Hogwood 19CD
The Bach Recordings ~ AAM & Christopher Hogwood 20CD


----------



## SixFootScowl

Re-recorded "best of" collection including two new songs.


----------



## Red Terror

*King Crimson - (2018) Meltdown*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Awesome metal album from Michael Sweet, frontman for Stryper. This was from when he left Stryper for a while (he even toured with Boston for several years). 









Here is a video with a track from this album:







> Surrounding himself in the studio with Whitesnake guitarist Joel Hoekstra, Evanescence drummer Will Hunt, bassist John O'Boyle and East Coast shred-master Ethan Brosh, Michael began creating what would soon be known as "One Sided War". Michael states "Originally I planned on showcasing my own guitar playing; I was going to do it all myself, but once I brought Joel & Ethan into the picture, things began to take a new direction and I am very happy with what we have accomplished". Says Ethan Brosh about working with Michael, "He's one of those guys who have always been at the top of their game and has just never lost it and for me to be a part of this is very special". Joel Hoekstra comments "Michael and I actually go back to my time in Night Ranger when we opened for him when he was playing with Boston. Ever since then we've just been kind of collaborating and this is sort of a natural evolution getting to play on a few songs on his solo album".


Source: http://www.amplifiededge.com/michael-sweet-one-sided-war/


----------



## SixFootScowl

And one more to ring in the new year! That makes eight Stryper/Sweet albums purchased in December 2018.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Stryper album #10 for me and to think before December 2018 I had only one Stryper album.


----------



## SixFootScowl

One more. This band is great!


----------



## Red Terror

Fritz Kobus said:


> Stryper album #10 for me and to think before December 2018 I had only one Stryper album.


Good lawd, who designs their album covers? They're terrible.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


> Good lawd, who designs their album covers? They're terrible.


One of the best album covers is one I don't have because it is rather expensive and I have most of the tracks elsewhere.

Soldiers Under Command:


----------



## philoctetes

This weekend's trades at Amoeba


----------



## starthrower

I received this beautiful set today.


----------



## Guest

6CD+blu-ray box set (stereo remix, Esher Demos + 3 CDs of sessions, 5. 1 mix)

All formats (except the 2LP) also include 27 demo recordings made at George Harrison's house during the last week of May in 1968. These have forever been known as the 'Esher Demos'. All 27 recordings are included in seven-disc *super* deluxe, the 4LP deluxe package, and the 3CD edition - sourced from the original four-track tapes.









The *super* deluxe edition exclusively includes three CDs of 'sessions' and a blu-ray audio disc that features a 5.1 surround sound mix, a hi-res stereo mix (of the new stereo remix) and a direct transfer of the original mono mix. The sessions include 50 additional recordings, most previously unreleased, from 'White Album' studio sessions; all newly mixed from the four-track and eight-track session tapes, sequenced in order of their recording start dates.
The *super* deluxe is packaged as a book which slots into a slipcase. It includes the four photos and the poster that came with the original 'White Album' as well as the seven discs.

I'm kind of going out on a limb here but I'm reckoning that this will be "*super*"...


----------



## SixFootScowl

The Covering. An album of covers that are very well done, and one original song.

Set Me Free (3:45)
Blackout (3:58)
Heaven and Hell (6:11)
Lights Out (3:44)
Carry on Wayward Son (5:16)
Highway Star (5:45)
Shout It Out Loud (3:15)
Over the Mountain (4:21)
The Trooper (3:53)
Breaking the Law (3:02)
On Fire (3:08)
Immigrant Song (2:18)
God (4:55) 









And this which includes one cover (Boston's Peace of Mind). Stryper frontman, Michael Sweet toured with Boston for about 4 years.









On another album they also covered Earth, Wind, and Fire's Shining Star.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower

ECM Re-issues:

Ralph Towner/Gary Burton • Matchbook
Barre Phillips • Mountainscapes
Eberhard Weber • The Following Morning
George Adams • Sound Suggestions 
Steve Tibbetts • Northern Song
John Abercrombie • Night
David Torn • Cloud About Mercury
John Surman/John Warren • The Brass Project


----------



## Rach Man

I went to the 2nd hand store and bought these four CDs for $20. I was happy with the price. But, at the same time, I bought three classical CDs for a total of $3. I guess the oldies don't command a bigger price.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Net 25 cents from library sale:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's a thick book! "Death archive" in English, by Mayhem's bassplayer "Necrobutcher" (Jørn Stubberud) and a journalist. Lots of pictures and stories from the most infamous & notorious Norwegian black metal band. 10 years ago, I didn't dare to listen to them...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Raw Stryper, before they became Stryper. No overdubs. No re-recordings.


----------



## starthrower

Jerry Granelli - Dance Hall w/ Bill Frisell and Robben Ford
Bill Bruford/Eddie Gomez/Ralph Towner - If Summer Had Its Ghosts
Todd Sickafoose - Tiny Resistors


----------



## Red Terror

philoctetes said:


> This weekend's trades at Amoeba


Pillars is an amazing work. Got my copy soon after it came out.


----------



## Red Terror

Rach Man said:


> I went to the 2nd hand store and bought these four CDs for $20. I was happy with the price. But, at the same time, I bought three classical CDs for a total of $3. I guess the oldies don't command a bigger price.
> 
> View attachment 112492
> 
> View attachment 112493
> 
> View attachment 112494
> 
> View attachment 112495


Stevie "The Blonde Goat" Nicks.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Who - _Live at Leeds_ [full concert] (1970):










This is the fourth time I've bought this album - first on vinyl back in the late 70s, then the expanded 90s version on CD, then the 'Deluxe' two-disc release of the whole caboodle. Lent the last one to a mate who mislaid it after vacating his flat and who has since died, so this is a (hopefully final) replacement.

Some Who fans still prefer the abridged vinyl recording but I was never happy with the way the audience were virtually mixed out - as this was a sweaty gig in a smallish hall by a band suddenly at the peak of their on-stage powers it was good to see the crowd noise back on the reissues as it gave the whole event a sense of being up close and personal. And surely it's more logical to want to hear the whole gig rather than bleeding chunks, especially one as good as this. The only quibble I have with the 'deluxe' reissue is the track sequencing - because of its length the _Tommy_ section has been put on disc two presumably so it can be heard without a break, but I wouldn't have minded it being interrupted by changing the disc if meant that the setlist was restored to its original running order.


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> The Who - _Live at Leeds_ [full concert] (1970):


Had this (not the delux ed of course) on an 8-track tape back in the day and played it incessantly on the road.


----------



## Duncan

Pre-order -









English prog rock band Be Bop Deluxe's 1975 album Futurama is being reissued by Esoteric as a 4-disc expanded box set in April.

Recorded in early '75, largely at Rockfield studios, Futurama was the band's second album the first to feature the line-up of Bill Nelson (vocals, guitars, keyboards), Charlie Tumahai (bass, vocals) and Simon Fox (drums). It was produced by Roy Thomas Baker.

This expanded reissue features content across three CDs and a DVD, including newly re-mastered audio (from the original master tapes), new stereo and 5.1 surround mixes (by Stephen W. Tayler), a previously issued BBC Radio 'In Concert' performance, a John Peel session, a couple of unissued alternate versions of Futurama album tracks and more.

The box set comes with a 'lavishly illustrated' 68-page book with many previously unseen photographs and an essay of recollections by Bill Nelson. You also get a facsimile record store poster for Futurama, replica track sheets, and postcards.

This Futurama 3CD+DVD box set is released on 26 April 2019.


----------



## Flutter

....wrong thread....


----------



## starthrower

Bill Bruford - If Summer Had Its Ghosts
Todd Sickafoose - Tiny Resistors
McCoy Tyner - Atlantis
Dr John - In A Sentimental Mood
Jerry Granelli - Dance Hall


----------



## senza sordino

Finally these showed up after weeks in the mail.

King Crimson

In the Wake of Poseidon 









Lizard 









Islands









Starless and Bible Black









Red









Now I have the first seven King Crimson albums. At this time last year I didn't have any.


----------



## starthrower

Richard Sinclair - R.S.V.P.
McCoy Tyner - Atlantis
Pat Metheny Trio - Live
Chick Corea - Touchstone
Bruford's Earthworks - Footloose And Fancy Free


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra: Standing Room Only (Limited-Edition Box-Set)


----------



## starthrower

Esoteric re-mix/remaster. I love the new mix. It really brings out the clarity and definition of all the instrumentation, and the low end sounds great!


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Sinatra: Witchcraft (remastered) (180g) Vinyl


----------



## Duncan

Pre-ordered this title which won't be released until 14 June 2019...

"*Bruce Springsteen* has announced details of a new studio album.
*Western Stars*, his first studio album in five years since 2014's High Hopes - and first of all new material since 2012's Wrecking Ball - sees him *drawing inspiration in part from the Southern California pop records of the late '60s and early '70s.* Telling Variety magazine that it's based around "Glen Campbell, Jimmy Webb, Burt Bacharach, those kinds of records. I don't know if people will hear those influences, but that was what I had in my mind. It gave me something to hook an album around; it gave me some inspiration to write."

The album - his 19th - was recorded primarily at Springsteen's home studio in New Jersey, with additional recording in California and New York.

Ron Aniello produced the album with Springsteen and plays bass, keyboard, and other instruments. Patti Scialfa provides vocals and contributes vocal arrangements on four tracks. The musical arrangements include strings, horns, pedal steel and contributions from more than 20 other players including Jon Brion (who plays celeste, Moog, and farfisa), as well as guest appearances by David Sancious, Charlie Giordano, and Soozie Tyrell. The album was mixed by Tom Elmhirst.

Western Stars will be available on 2LP vinyl and CD formats. An exclusive blue vinyl is available via Bruce's online store, but there's a reasonably hefty premium being asked for this coloured edition.

https://brucespringsteenstoreuk.com/products/western-stars-web-exclusive-blue-vinyl

Sample cut -






Sounds as if it has an "Everybody's Talking" kind of vibe, eh?


----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Interplay
Artist(s): Piano - Bill Evans
Bass - Percy Heath
Drums - "Philly" Joe Jones
Guitar - Jim Hall
Trumpet - Freddie Hubbard
Recording Info: Transferred from a 15ips 2-track tape
Engineer - Tom Nola
Producer - Orrin Keepnews
Recorded by Riverside Records
July 16 & 17, 1962 at Nola Penthouse Studios, New York


----------



## Rogerx

Film music: Liza Minnelli: Liza With A "Z" (remastered) 180 gram


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SixFootScowl

Library has a summer BOGO sale. CD selection was pitiful, but I did find these two gems for a grand total of $1 for both. Now to complete the picture, it seems that the cover on Riding with the King should have them smoking cigars, no?


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Esoteric re-mix/remaster. I love the new mix. It really brings out the clarity and definition of all the instrumentation, and the low end sounds great!


As I recall, all five members of Yes released solo albums during the same year when there was no Yes album made. I haven't heard them since God knows when, but I remember thinking that Chris Squire's was by far the most satisfying. Good purchase. :tiphat:


----------



## Duncan

elgars ghost said:


> As I recall, all five members of Yes released solo albums during the same year when there was no Yes album made. I haven't heard them since God knows when, but I remember thinking that Chris Squire's was by far the most satisfying. Good purchase. :tiphat:


Thought you might find this article interesting -

"The Best Yes Solo Albums" -

http://eichler.byethost11.com/Music/YesSolo/YesSolo.html?i=1

_"The Yes solo saga basically began shortly after the Relayer album was released. The five members of Yes at the time decided to take a break from the group so they could each release a solo album. And remarkably, all five of the solo albums ranged from good to great - Anderson's Olias of Sunhillow, Squire's Fish out of Water, Moraz's Story of I, Howe's Beginnings and Alan White's Ramshackled (although opinions vary on that last one)."_


----------



## jegreenwood

Fritz Kobus said:


> Library has a summer BOGO sale. CD selection was pitiful, but I did find these two gems for a grand total of $1 for both. Now to complete the picture, it seems that the cover on Riding with the King should have them smoking cigars, no?


Both great albums, although I don't like the SQ on the original CD release of "Riding" (average dynamic range 8) . Dr.loudness-war.info suggests that some of the audiophile releases (and vinyl) are much better in this respect (up to average dynamic range 13) .


----------



## jegreenwood

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 117680
> 
> Title: Interplay
> Artist(s): Piano - Bill Evans
> Bass - Percy Heath
> Drums - "Philly" Joe Jones
> Guitar - Jim Hall
> Trumpet - Freddie Hubbard
> Recording Info: Transferred from a 15ips 2-track tape
> Engineer - Tom Nola
> Producer - Orrin Keepnews
> Recorded by Riverside Records
> July 16 & 17, 1962 at Nola Penthouse Studios, New York


Looks like a DSD logo. I picked up the SHM-SACD a few years back when it was on sale.


----------



## jegreenwood

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 117406
> 
> 
> Pre-ordered this title which won't be released until 14 June 2019...
> 
> "*Bruce Springsteen* has announced details of a new studio album.
> *Western Stars*, his first studio album in five years since 2014's High Hopes - and first of all new material since 2012's Wrecking Ball - sees him *drawing inspiration in part from the Southern California pop records of the late '60s and early '70s.* Telling Variety magazine that it's based around "Glen Campbell, Jimmy Webb, Burt Bacharach, those kinds of records. I don't know if people will hear those influences, but that was what I had in my mind. It gave me something to hook an album around; it gave me some inspiration to write."
> 
> The album - his 19th - was recorded primarily at Springsteen's home studio in New Jersey, with additional recording in California and New York.
> 
> Ron Aniello produced the album with Springsteen and plays bass, keyboard, and other instruments. Patti Scialfa provides vocals and contributes vocal arrangements on four tracks. The musical arrangements include strings, horns, pedal steel and contributions from more than 20 other players including Jon Brion (who plays celeste, Moog, and farfisa), as well as guest appearances by David Sancious, Charlie Giordano, and Soozie Tyrell. The album was mixed by Tom Elmhirst.
> 
> Western Stars will be available on 2LP vinyl and CD formats. An exclusive blue vinyl is available via Bruce's online store, but there's a reasonably hefty premium being asked for this coloured edition.
> 
> https://brucespringsteenstoreuk.com/products/western-stars-web-exclusive-blue-vinyl
> 
> Sample cut -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as if it has an "Everybody's Talking" kind of vibe, eh?


How is it?

I've been looking for the definitive Springsteen concert recording. There are dozens (hundreds?) to choose from on his website. I picked Uniondale 12/31/80 which a lot of people have praised. So far, I've only sampled it. Looks like close to 4 hours of music.


----------



## starthrower

Richard Thompson Across a Crowded Room (Live) 1985 2-CD Set

https://shop.realgonemusic.com/coll...chard-thompson-across-a-crowded-room-2-cd-set


----------



## jegreenwood

starthrower said:


> Richard Thompson Across a Crowded Room (Live) 1985 2-CD Set
> 
> https://shop.realgonemusic.com/coll...chard-thompson-across-a-crowded-room-2-cd-set


Big fan. For live albums, I have "Two Letter Words" and "1000 Years of Popular Music." I've seen him in concert several times.


----------



## Rach Man

I just picked up these CDs on ebay.























I want to give a plug to the guy that sold these. It's not me and this is the first time that I dealt with him and it was a pleasure to buy from him. But the main thing is, if you like blues, he has a lot of great blues CDs for sale at reasonable prices. Here's his link:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/CDs/176984/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=617musicfan


----------



## starthrower

I went a bit overboard this past month.

Thelonious Monk - Solo Monk
Thelonious Monk - Underground
Richard Thompson - Live At Barrymore's 1985
Julian Priester - Love Love ECM 2019 re-issue
Caravan - Cunning Stunts
Caravan - For Girls Who Grow Plump In The Night
Soft Machine - At The Paradiso 1969
Soft Machine - British Tour '75
Matching Mole - s/t expanded edition
Bill Connors - Of Mist and Melting on ECM
Upsilon Acrux - Galapogos Momentum
Massacre - Killing Time w/ Fred Frith, Bill Laswell


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> I went a bit overboard this past month.
> 
> Caravan - Cunning Stunts
> Caravan - For Girls Who Grow Plump In The Night


Caravan comes up with the best album titles.


----------



## starthrower

Red Terror said:


> Caravan comes up with the best album titles.


Ha! They do. Clever chaps they were.


----------



## philoctetes

Trades at Amoeba



















Amazing sound quality on both releases. Braxton seems to have found new inspiration lately.


----------



## starthrower

Sale items at Wayside Music
http://www.waysidemusic.com/Default.aspx


----------



## senza sordino

I have just returned from a holiday in California. I went to Berkeley for the day and picked up these eight non classical CDs, all pre owned.

Genesis Nursery Cryme









Steve Hackett Voyage of the Acoyte









Gentle Giant Octopus 









Mahavishnu Orchestra Birds of Fire


----------



## senza sordino

Frank Zappa Hot Rats









Leo Kottke 6 and 12 String Guitar









The Allman Brothers Band Brothers and Sisters









Steely Dan Pretzel Logic


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> I have just returned from a holiday in California. I went to Berkeley for the day and picked up these eight non classical CDs, all pre owned.


Welcome back. Do you start back to school this week? Good luck!.

"Brothers and Sisters" and "Pretzel Logic" :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Joe B said:


> Welcome back. Do you start back to school this week? Good luck!.
> 
> "Brothers and Sisters" and "Pretzel Logic" :tiphat:


Back to work tomorrow. One day between my return and school starting. Some teachers choose to go into work early, but we're not required to do so.

I used to own Brothers and Sisters on cassette. I've never owned a Steely Dan album in any format, I'm quite excited about my entire purchase. It took me over an hour to look through the two shops.


----------



## starthrower

Love the Leo Kottke. Which edition of Hot Rats did you buy. The 1987 re-mixed CD sounds very different from the 2012 original mix. Birds Of Fire is a great album as well.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> Love the Leo Kottke. Which edition of Hot Rats did you buy. The 1987 re-mixed CD sounds very different from the 2012 original mix. Birds Of Fire is a great album as well.


The 1987 remix. Now I have to figure out where to put all my new CDs. I'm running out of shelf space.


----------



## 13hm13

Judas Priest -- Firepower (2018).









One of their best albums ... not many still-at-it rockers from their era can I say that about ... but the fans and critics seem to agree (based on the Wiki article)


----------



## Jacck

13hm13 said:


> Judas Priest -- Firepower (2018).
> 
> View attachment 123468
> 
> 
> One of their best albums ... not many still-at-it rockers from their era can I say that about ... but the fans and critics seem to agree (based on the Wiki article)


the last album by Iron Maiden is amazing too. (listen to the Empire Of The Clouds song on youtube)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've preordered 3 albums that arrive end of October. Yesterday I just had to order Zappa's new box "Halloween 73" and from before I ordered 2 black metal albums, new ones from Mayhem and 1349.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> The 1987 remix.


IMO, that's the better mix for the guitar heavy numbers. It's much more intense than the original 1969 version.


----------



## philoctetes

Raiding the India Archive label again. Individual titles are sometimes discounted and they aren't on Spotify... very trad but the performers are the real deal...


----------



## philoctetes

Culling from Enlightenment reissues - adding to the Cal Tjader - so far all sides have excellent sound... the Hawes session with LeFaro and Hall is worth the price alone...


----------



## starthrower

philoctetes said:


> Culling from Enlightenment reissues - adding to the Cal Tjader - so far all sides have excellent sound... the Hawes session with LeFaro and Hall is worth the price alone...
> 
> View attachment 124378


Those public domain labels are kinda iffy. I bought a Clark Terry CD on the Avid label and it sounded pretty bad.


----------



## philoctetes

starthrower said:


> Those public domain labels are kinda iffy. I bought a Clark Terry CD on the Avid label and it sounded pretty bad.


Agreed, I avoid the House of Jazz "Kind of" artist series after trying the Lester Young... but Enlightenment seems to be getting decent reviews and I've had good luck so far. Amoeba also carries them so that adds a little clout in my mind... a common complaint is that some tracks are missing so they are not "complete" as stated but they are packed to capacity... and some track names may be wrong or out of order... I buy them to rip and listen to in my truck and they are great for that...


----------



## starthrower

From Presto Classical's ECM sale:

Eberhard Weber: Ring
Jan Garbarek: Africa Pepperbird
Ralph Towner's Solstice: Sounds & Shadows
Rainer Bruninghaus: Freigeweht
Abercrombie/Johnson/Erskine


----------



## starthrower

Together w/ Elvin Jones 1976










Violin w/ Zbigniew Seifert 1978










Our First Record (1970) recorded before they were signed to Vanguard Records










Picked up these Oregon titles re-issued on Wounded Bird Records


----------



## Rogerx

Nice, second hand .


----------



## jegreenwood

Adding to my Miles on MFSL collection:

Kind of Blue
Miles Smiles
Porgy and Bess

I already have the Sony SACDs of the first two, but I generally prefer the mastering and mixes of MFSL. I wish they would release Miles Ahead.

To get free shipping I ordered the MFSL of The Last Waltz as well.


----------



## starthrower

Steeleye Span - Commoners Crown


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> Steeleye Span - Commoners Crown


Three super songs on that album in my humble opinion - Long Lankin, Elf Call & New York Girls the rest of the album is also excellent but those three have a special place in my youth.

Edit - I shouldn't have forgotten Demon Lover. But 'Now We Are Six' is possibly a finer album, but if you like Steeleye Span you probably have it already.


----------



## starthrower

Malx said:


> Three super songs on that album in my humble opinion - Long Lankin, Elf Call & New York Girls the rest of the album is also excellent but those three have a special place in my youth.
> 
> Edit - I shouldn't have forgotten Demon Lover. But 'Now We Are Six' is possibly a finer album, but if you like Steeleye Span you probably have it already.


I actually posted this in the wrong thread. It was meant for the non-classical listening. I have this album as part of the Parcel Of Steeleye Span box. In fact I have both volumes totaling 11 albums.


----------



## starthrower

Jethro Tull - Stormwatch 40th Anniversary Edition. 
4 CDs studio/Live, 2 Audio DVDs with stereo and surround mixes.
Original album re-mixed by Steve Wilson

I read some positive feedback from listeners so I bought a copy.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SixFootScowl

New solo release by Michael Sweet (frontman for Stryper):









TRACK LISTING

01 Better Part of Me (featuring Jeff Loomis of Arch Enemy)

02 Lay It Down (featuring Marzi Montazeri)

03 Forget, Forgive (featuring Howie Simon)

04 Now Or Never (featuring Gus G of Firewind)

05 Ten featuring (Rich Ward of Fozzy)

06 Shine (featuring Ethan Brosh)

07 Let It Be Love

08 Never Alone (featuring Joel Hoekstra of Whitesnake)

09 When Love Is Hated (featuring Joel Hoekstra of Whitesnake)

10 Ricochet (featuring Tracii Guns of LA Guns)

BONUS TRACKS

11 With You Till The End (featuring Mike Kerr and Ian Raposa from Firstbourne)

12 Son Of Man (featuring Todd La Torre of Queensryche and Andy James)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


>


I thought that was a picture of Soile Isokoski for a second!


----------



## Rogerx

CD1

1. Ella Fitzgerald - Winter Wonderland

2. Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby

3. Brenda Lee - Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree

4. Bing Crosby - Sleigh Ride

5. Ella Fitzgerald - Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas

6. Doris Day - Here Comes Santa Claus

7. Ella Fitzgerald - Santa Claus Is Coming To Town

8. Andy Williams - It's the Most Wonderful Time of Year

9. Kay Starr - (Everybody's Waitin' For) The Man With The Bag

10. Ella Fitzgerald - Baby It's Cold Outside

11. The Mills Brothers - You Don't Have To Be A Santa Claus

12. Dinah Washington - Ole Santa

13. Ella Fitzgerald - Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

14. Louis Armstrong - Christmas Night in Harlem

15. Louis Prima - Shake Hands With Santa Claus

16. Ella Fitzgerald - Frosty the Snowman

17. Ella Fitzgerald - Jingle Bells

18. Ella Fitzgerald - Sleigh Ride

19. Louis Armstrong - Cool Yule

20. Ella Fitzgerald - White Christmas

21. Dinah Washington - Silent Night

22. Louis Armstrong - Zat You Santa Claus?

23. Billie Holiday - I've Got My Love To Keep Me Warm

24. Ella Fitzgerald - Good Morning Blues

25. Diana Krall - Let It Snow

CD2

1. Nat King Cole - The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting On An Open Fire)

2. Bing Crosby - White Christmas

3. The Beverely Sisters - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus

4. Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters - Here Comes Santa Claus

5. Burl Ives - Holly Jolly Christmas

6. The Andrews Sisters - Christmas Island

7. Nat King Cole Trio - All I Want For Christmas (Is My Two Front Teeth)

8. Ella Fitzgerald - Santa Claus Got Stuck In My Chimney

9. Peggy Lee - The Christmas Waltz

10. Connie Francis - I'll Be Home For Christmas

11. Julie London - I'd Like You For Christmas

12. Jack Jones - I'll Be Home For Christmas

13. Perry Como - The Twelve Days Of Christmas

14. Brook Benton - This Time Of The Year

15. The Platters - Blue Christmas

16. Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters - Mele Kalikimaka

17. Peggy Lee - The Little Drummer Boy

18. Ella Fitzgerald - Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer

19. Nancy Wilson - That's What I Want For Christmas

20. Ella Fitzgerald - Christmas Island

21. Ella Fitzgerald - Medley: We Three Kings Of Orient Are/O Little Town Of Bethlehem

22. Ella Fitzgerald - What Are You Doing New Year's Eve?

23. Mel Torme - The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting On An Open Fire)

24. Frankie Carle with Marjorie Hughes - Little Jack Frost Get Lost

25. Sister Rossetta Tharpe - O Little Town Of Bethlehem


----------



## SONNET CLV

A recent purchase, not regretted.















Billed on the front cover as "An Encyclopedia of British Experimental and Avant-garde Music 1976 - 1984", this three disc Close to the Noise Floor Production contains some of my favorite bands and music makers: Art Bears, Eyeless in Gaza, Fred Frith, Henry Cow, Nocturnal Emissions, Nurse With Wound, The Work, This Heat, Throbbing Gristle … among others. And there is much unfamiliar material to aurally explore.

This 2019 compilation has catalog number CRCDBOX84 from Cherry Red Records, London.


----------



## SONNET CLV

starthrower said:


> I went a bit overboard this past month.
> 
> Caravan - Cunning Stunts
> Caravan - For Girls Who Grow Plump In The Night





Red Terror said:


> Caravan comes up with the best album titles.


So good, in fact, that bands like The Cows steal the title some two decades later:


----------



## starthrower

SONNET CLV said:


> So good, in fact, that bands like The Cows steal the title some two decades later:
> 
> View attachment 127417


Not to mention the Blue Note records look.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SONNET CLV

Just came in the mail today:









*The Beatles (U.S.A) Ltd. *

Limited edition. 1000 Copies. (Mine is # 558.) 180 gram colored vinyl.
Cover reads "The Beatles USA, Philadelphia Convention Hall, 2nd September 1964" and "Beatles (U.S.A) LTD.
Spine reads "The Beatles USA 1965"

A1: Twist & Shout
A2: You Can't Do That
A3: All My Loving
A4: She Loves You
A5: Things We Said Today
A6: Roll Over Beethoven

B1: Can't Buy Me Love
B2: If I Fell
B3: I Want to Hold Your Hand
B4: Boys
B5: A Hard Day's Night
B6: Long Tall Sally


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Just pre-ordered Ihsahn, Kvelertak & Sepultura from Nuclear Blast. Yesterday I ordered 3 Queen albums, Sheer Heart Attack, News Of The World and Jazz. I know all the songs, but never had them on CD. A bit crazy since they are my original ultimate favorite rock band.


----------



## Rogerx

Dean Martin: Cha Cha De Amor (remastered) (180g) (Limited Edition) +2 Bonus Tracks


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Dean Martin: Cha Cha De Amor (remastered) (180g) (Limited Edition) +2 Bonus Tracks


from Steubenville. Ohio...i lived there for a while!!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## erki

SONNET CLV said:


> A recent purchase, not regretted.


You may like my discussion of DADA in music
https://www.talkclassical.com/65419-dada-futurism-music.html#post1807518

I have been into experimental music heavily as long I remember - well at least since I took some piano lessons with my mother.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from Mobile Fidelity (SACD):


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## SanAntone

I've known about it for ages but only recently purchased the Smithsonian 6CD Jazz anthology box set.

View attachment 135579


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> I thought that was a picture of Soile Isokoski for a second!


Thank goodness the right name is one the cover.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Rach Man

Joe B said:


> Ordered tonight from Mobile Fidelity (SACD):
> 
> View attachment 135553
> View attachment 135554
> View attachment 135555
> View attachment 135556
> View attachment 135557


Joe B, you do know that the bottom album there is not Carly Simon, don't you? :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Got my pre-order in*. Releases in Sept.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Jethro Tull


----------



## Selby

13hm13 said:


> Judas Priest -- Firepower (2018).
> 
> View attachment 123468
> 
> 
> One of their best albums ... not many still-at-it rockers from their era can I say that about ... but the fans and critics seem to agree (based on the Wiki article)


Agreed, I think this in an outlier in quality; (in my opinion) it is really rare for such a solid record so late into a band's career.


----------



## starthrower

Lester Young: Boston 1950
Cassandra Wilson: New Moon Daughter 
John Scofield: Live
Adrian Belew: Side Two
Adrian Belew: e


----------

